# TGA SUBCOOL realeasing prob the greatest strain in the world on attitude! PLUSHBERRY



## phenix white (Jan 17, 2011)

coming soon!!!

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/tga-subcool-seeds-plush-berry/prod_2983.html


----------



## phenix white (Jan 17, 2011)

the only thing that has kept me from odering tga is they are 50 50 chance...i want a guerntte!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 17, 2011)

phenix white said:


> the only thing that has kept me from odering tga is they are 50 50 chance...i want a guerntte!


Out of my 9 CheeseQuake's I got 6 females 2 males and lost 1 due to my dog eating it!! The female/male ratio on TGA beans is very good I hear, I'm happy with what I got. Give them (reg's) a try out you wont go back to feminised once you do IMO.


----------



## phenix white (Jan 17, 2011)

ok i had a good feelin anyways about them! yea i will be


THESkunkMunkie said:


> Out of my 9 CheeseQuake's I got 6 females 2 males and lost 1 due to my dog eating it!! The female/male ratio on TGA beans is very good I hear, I'm happy with what I got. Give them (reg's) a try out you wont go back to feminised once you do IMO.


----------



## i81two (Jan 17, 2011)

I just germed 10 diff TGA strains (5 of each, 50 total) and i got 4 fem total. Most germed (75%).

I am going to do the same run today and will post back.

I hope these are worth the hype.


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 17, 2011)

i81two said:


> I just germed 10 diff TGA strains (5 of each, 50 total) and i got 4 fem total. Most germed (75%).



Did I understand what you wrote? Did you say that you attempted to germinate 50 regular seeds from TGA/SubCool and out of 50 seeds the successful germination rate was only 75% and out of that you ended up with a grand total of only four female plants?

If so that is totally 'SubCool,' as in totally un-cool. If I understood you correctly that successful germination percentage was worse than just horrible and it is by far the worst ratio of female to male plants I have ever heard of.

For your sake I really hope I misunderstood what you wrote.


----------



## Serapis (Jan 17, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Did I understand what you wrote? Did you say that you attempted to germinate 50 regular seeds from TGA/SubCool and out of 50 seeds the successful germination rate was only 75% and out of that you ended up with a grand total of only four female plants?
> 
> If so that is totally 'SubCool,' as in totally un-cool. If I understood you correctly that successful germination percentage was worse than just horrible and it is by far the worst ratio of female to male plants I have ever heard of.
> 
> For your sake I really hope I misunderstood what you wrote.


LOL, it means he got about one female per 10 plants. Not good betting odds.


----------



## i81two (Jan 17, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Did I understand what you wrote? Did you say that you attempted to germinate 50 regular seeds from TGA/SubCool and out of 50 seeds the successful germination rate was only 75% and out of that you ended up with a grand total of only four female plants?
> 
> If so that is totally 'SubCool,' as in totally un-cool. If I understood you correctly that successful germination percentage was worse than just horrible and it is by far the worst ratio of female to male plants I have ever heard of.
> 
> For your sake I really hope I misunderstood what you wrote.


 
Yeah, No shit.

And it aint like it was the first time i put a few beans in a wet paper towel then in to some rapid rooters.

I did not purchase them myself, but they were packaged in what def appeared to be tga wrap and given to me from a reliable source.

I will ask him how old they are


----------



## sniffer (Jan 17, 2011)

phenix white said:


> coming soon!!!
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/tga-subcool-seeds-plush-berry/prod_2983.html


greatest strain in the world ?
lol , they have not even smoked it yet


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 17, 2011)

sniffer said:


> greatest strain in the world ?
> lol , they have not even smoked it yet


You have to figure it's either another misguided SubCool groupie or someone connected to him just putting out a little free advertisement for what they want you to believe is the greatest thing since sliced bread when it's just another SubCool cross made with an F2 Space Queen that will result in multiple different phenotypes. 

The advertising copy says:

1) Phenotypes-
Two main varieties occur ...

Well, they tell about the "two main" phenotypes, but I wonder what the all others people get will be like?


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 17, 2011)

Pink buds sound cool to me.  Seen some nice pink phenos floating around.


----------



## mcone (Jan 17, 2011)

have you even grown any TGA brick?
vortex is the best strain ive grown
better than elite cuts from dispensaries



Brick Top said:


> You have to figure it's either another misguided SubCool groupie or someone connected to him just putting out a little free advertisement for what they want you to believe is the greatest thing since sliced bread when it's just another SubCool cross made with an F2 Space Queen that will result in multiple different phenotypes.
> 
> The advertising copy says:
> 
> ...



and feminized seeds only guarantee than you cannot breed with them and they might herm down the line


----------



## Angry Pollock (Jan 17, 2011)

boy i cant wait


----------



## Banditt (Jan 17, 2011)

mcone said:


> have you even grown any TGA brick?
> vortex is the best strain ive grown
> better than elite cuts from dispensaries
> 
> ...


meh I've grown a few of subs strains. They're ok but all pretty similar in there own way. They have a pretty strong tendency to hermie in late flower as well. Good smoke but better than a lot of the elite cuts? nah


----------



## THCBD (Jan 17, 2011)

still waiting on this pandora's box to veg up... 10 seeds, 8 germed, 1 female, hoping for the best. i've smoked this strain and loved it... what are the chances that this girl turns out as good? will see


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 18, 2011)

Banditt said:


> meh I've grown a few of subs strains. They're ok but all pretty similar in there own way. They have a pretty strong tendency to hermie in late flower as well. Good smoke but better than a lot of the elite cuts? nah



I am not saying it is the case with mcone but often times what causes someone to consider some strain or strains or even a breeder to be top notch is their degree of experience with and amount of exposure to either a smaller or a larger number of strains and breeders.

I have been a member of many different boards like this over the years, many, and very often someone or even a group of members will talk up a strain or strains and some breeder like the breeder is Christ come to cleanse the temple and he can walk on water and has created 'The Holy Grail.' 

Most of the time, not all of the time, but most of the time that person or those people have very limited experience with and exposure to the vast number of different strains and half large number of breeders, Often times the person, or at least some of the group of people, are new or very new to growing, sometimes the strain they talk up is the very first professional genetics they have ever smoked and when compared to the commercial they are used to mid-quality professional genetics can seem like 'The Holy Grail' to them. 

An example I could use is Green House Seeds The Church. For a while many people here were writing messages making it sound like it is fantastic, like it should win every Cup competition and a few new ones should be begun so it could win them too. But The Church is only average, it is nothing special. I will say it is one of Green House Seeds strains that I do call a 'value strain' in that for the price what you get is not at all a bad value. But it never deserved the large amount of high praise it received here. 

It only received the praise it got because the people who praised it had experience with and exposure to so few other strains and breeders, so to them it was the cat's meow. 

As I said, I am NOT saying that is the case with mcone or with the thread starter or the only reason some people like SubCool's gear. I am only saying that with there being well over 3000 known strains, many legendary strains from the past, many clone only strains that most people will never have an opportunity to experience, many people lack a similar or equal comparative base to some others to use for a yardstick of what actually is high quality. 

If someone has grown for a year or five years, and has mostly grown the same general types of strains, as in say indica dominant crosses or sativa dominant crosses, considering the number of breeders and the vast number of strains they have really not had all that much exposure to what all is available. When you toss in the percentage of growers who have a somewhat smaller budget which limits their options and choices even further, well then their experience with and exposure to all the various breeders and all the various strains is even more limited. 

That can be enough to make someone think that virtually any breeder or virtually any strain is spectacular, is the very best, but to them, with their very limited degree of experience and exposure what they believe is completely valid, is totally accurate. But to someone else who has grown for a very long time and has grown and or smoked many, many various strains over the years from many different breeders, some who no longer are in the business, and who smoked legendary strains from the past before professional breeders ever existed, well, they know different, they know the truth about many of the strains and breeders that some people swear by. 

It sort of falls into the category of all things being relative. What is the best or what is among the best to one person might be average at best to someone else and far more times than not that comes from one person having much more limited experience with and far less exposure to as many different strains and as many different breeder's lines than the other person.

As long as someone is happy with what they grow and smoke, that is really all that matters, but that should never be confused with what makes them happy equating too being the best.


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 18, 2011)

wow you guys are either getting a very bad ratio of male to female. i have 4 3d i germed 1 male and 3 male, 6 jillybean i germed 2 male 4 female, got 5 querkle all gemed no sex yet, 10 jillybean all germed unfortunately a few of em died, 5 3d only one did not pop, 1 died on me.


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 18, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I am not saying it is the case with mcone but often times what causes someone to consider some strain or strains or even a breeder to be top notch is their degree of experience with and amount of exposure to either a smaller or a larger number of strains and breeders.
> 
> I have been a member of many different boards like this over the years, many, and very often someone or even a group of members will talk up a strain or strains and some breeder like the breeder is Christ come to cleanse the temple and he can walk on water and has created 'The Holy Grail.'
> 
> ...


i fall on this category...i am guilty as charged. but nonetheless still love tga and cali connect. and yes you are def correct...i have only grew a few strains i mean not as much as u do, but so far if i compare cali connect to tga which the only strain i am growing right (only considering this 2) now, i dont know if thats even comparable since most of my tga grows are leaning towards sativa and my cali connect is leaning towards indica i would say i am more happy with my cali connect besides the plant structure and everything.


----------



## phenix white (Jan 18, 2011)

Ok..No i never tried TGA or even been to california,nor have i been to the uk...But judgeing by your avatar pic id say what the hell do the old know about the young??? In almost every post i have read from you it has way to much thought put into it..it's fucking weed,not life! Before you point fingers and make judgement apon sommething i wrote or started or accuse me of advertiseing for sumone ask me directly!!! ..No where in your incoherant RAMBLE' did you say anything worth reading...Who cares what my agenda behind my post was..Im here for advice when need'd or help..im here to spread good news about something exciting in the industry thats new! Your attacks point out maybe a tad of jealousy . I will say this, the Attitude sponsers Subcool and TGA right? Subcool has a company right? Subcool with add'd help has devolped some impressive great strains...Now What have you contributed?


Brick Top said:


> I am not saying it is the case with mcone but often times what causes someone to consider some strain or strains or even a breeder to be top notch is their degree of experience with and amount of exposure to either a smaller or a larger number of strains and breeders.
> 
> I have been a member of many different boards like this over the years, many, and very often someone or even a group of members will talk up a strain or strains and some breeder like the breeder is Christ come to cleanse the temple and he can walk on water and has created 'The Holy Grail.'
> 
> ...


----------



## ink the world (Jan 18, 2011)

phenix white said:


> Ok..No i never tried TGA or even been to california,nor have i been to the uk...But judgeing by your avatar pic id say what the hell do the old know about the young??? In almost every post i have read from you it has way to much thought put into it..it's fucking weed,not life! Before you point fingers and make judgement apon sommething i wrote or started or accuse me of advertiseing for sumone ask me directly!!! ..No where in your incoherant RAMBLE' did you say anything worth reading...Who cares what my agenda behind my post was..Im here for advice when need'd or help..im here to spread good news about something exciting in the industry thats new! Your attacks point out maybe a tad of jealousy . I will say this, the Attitude sponsers Subcool and TGA right? Subcool has a company right? Subcool with add'd help has devolped some impressive great strains...Now What have you contributed?



Where to begin?

I'll start with what you think of Brick, and especially his knowledge and opinion. I dont know Brick at all, but I have read many of his posts. I can say this, the man knows his genetics. Period.

Your post is almost completely incoherent, and where it is its completely wrong. Your calling the man "old" as if its some kind of insult. Maybe when you grow up, aquire some knowledge and experience your attitude will be different. You wanna know why he questioned your claim of "the greatest strain on earth?"

Because those of us that have been around and doing this for some time have heard that bullshit 1,000,000 times before. Brick's example of The Church is perfect. I grew some out because of the great reviews I read. It grew easily, a retarded monkey could successfully grow out and clone The Church. As far as the quality of the smoke, very average. Not approcahing a connisseur level in any way. I posted this in a smoke report and got slammed be people. Guess who the people that gave me shit were? Inexperienced growers that hadnt run more than a few strains in their lives.

You seem to doubt Bricks knowledge and experience and then attack him about it. So lemme ask you, how many strains have you run over the last year, 5 years, 10 years?

Im not saying that Sub's gear sucks or that this strain isnt gonna be great. Not at all. I cant, Ive never run his gear. Im saying that calling it the best strain ever before you or anyone else has grown or smoked it is absurd. As is attacking Brick's knowledge.


----------



## Snow Crash (Jan 18, 2011)

ink the world said:


> Where to begin?
> 
> I'll start with what you think of Brick, and especially his knowledge and opinion. I dont know Brick at all, but I have read many of his posts. I can say this, the man knows his genetics. Period.
> 
> ...


Oh goody, look, another thread with a wall of BrickTop opinion, clearly in opposition to the OP, and contributing little to the progression of the conversation by stating little concrete or factual. And then a cronie to come along for support. I respect a person's right to their opinion but would hope we can stay on the topic of the thread rather than speaking in generalities about things we really have no direct knowledge of.

The picture of the plant, and the description, sure does make it look like some fire. It might not be the "best" ever, but that's because best is a personal choice we all make. One person's best is not going to be another's, and if Phenix White likes it then who am I to say otherwise. I know some people were running the Pink Lady for a while, what is the word on that stuff, because it's the same strain?

I see the point of this thread. Thank you for bringing the release of this strain to our attention.


----------



## ink the world (Jan 18, 2011)

Snow Crash said:


> Oh goody, look, another thread with a wall of BrickTop opinion, clearly in opposition to the OP, and contributing little to the progression of the conversation by stating little concrete or factual. And then a cronie to come along for support. I respect a person's right to their opinion but would hope we can stay on the topic of the thread rather than speaking in generalities about things we really have no direct knowledge of.
> 
> .


 LOl Im no ones cronie, well maybe my kids.

Im EXACTLY addressing the topic of the thread. How can the OP, you or ANYONE at all say its the greatest strain on earth when NOT 1 PERSON has grown or smoked it?

No one has tried it in any way, shape or form. Thats knowledge and fact not some kind of vague generality.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 18, 2011)

Snow Crash said:


> Oh goody, look, another thread with a wall of BrickTop opinion, clearly in opposition to the OP, and contributing little to the progression of the conversation by stating little concrete or factual. And then a cronie to come along for support. I respect a person's right to their opinion but would hope we can stay on the topic of the thread rather than speaking in generalities about things we really have no direct knowledge of.
> 
> The picture of the plant, and the description, sure does make it look like some fire. It might not be the "best" ever, but that's because best is a personal choice we all make. One person's best is not going to be another's, and if Phenix White likes it then who am I to say otherwise. I know some people were running the Pink Lady for a while, what is the word on that stuff, because it's the same strain?
> 
> I see the point of this thread. Thank you for bringing the release of this strain to our attention.


All Brick is saying is that it's going to be a hybrid and not going to be stable. It's the same as all of the rest of Subcool's gear ([romulan x C99] x ?...in this case a clone of unknown origin). To say that it's the best strain in the world is a little far fetched and how much breeding went in to it is definately debatable. For me personally, I always wanted pink buds and consider this to be the holy grail of color, well maybe purple buds with pink pistils would look even cooler, so for that reason I am definately interested in this release. 

And some people have grown it and smoked it, the Pink Lady tests all over the place are the same strain it's just now going to be released publically. I am glad that Subcool at least tests the variety by giving them out to other growers before releasing it and there are some beautiful unique plants from the small amount of grows I've seen and if it smokes like the description than that's even better.


----------



## quietgardener (Jan 18, 2011)

I havent grown a ton of different strains (smoked many many more though). What I can say with certainty is that every one of my friends prefer something different. My favorite for quite a while was Vortex. No one else I smoke with agreed. They generally prefer a different kind of high (AK-47 or Blueberry for example). Luckily, if you grow your own, it's pretty easy to accumulate 4-5 nicely cured strains capable of satisfying anyone.


----------



## Dan Kone (Jan 18, 2011)

mcone said:


> have you even grown any TGA brick?
> vortex is the best strain ive grown
> better than elite cuts from dispensaries
> 
> ...


Yep. Why shell out a bunch of money for seeds if you can't make more seeds with them?

Doing space queen right now. 6 weeks deep into flowering. So far, it looks amazing. Crystal formation is on par with my other top shelf strains and yield so far looks like it will be in the above average range.


----------



## mr. torn (Jan 18, 2011)

been watchin his vids on youtube these plants are sick lookin


----------



## steampick (Jan 18, 2011)

_speaking in generalities about things we really have no direct knowledge of_

To me, this is pretty much what the OPs approach was. Saying "TGA is about to release the best strain in the world" is precisely speaking in generalities without having any direct knowledge of it. And that's putting it kindly.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 18, 2011)

Brick Top = good karma, knows what he's talking about people should listen and learn

Phenix = bad karma, won't listen and prolly thinks that's how you spell pheonix


----------



## Snow Crash (Jan 18, 2011)

Haters gotta hate I guess...


----------



## steampick (Jan 18, 2011)

Dude aint no hater in my book. He's just somebody with experience who has an opinion. 

_ if Phenix White likes it then who am I to say otherwise_

Except Phenix didn't just say he/she liked them, he/she said they were the "best in the world." That's a big difference, and either an incredibly naive statement, or one that is being funded. And if you are going to just accept everybody's opinion carte blanche, then why hate on bricktop's opinon? At least his is full of something more than hyperbole.


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 18, 2011)

steampick said:


> _speaking in generalities about things we really have no direct knowledge of_
> 
> To me, this is pretty much what the OPs approach was. Saying "TGA is about to release the best strain in the world" is precisely speaking in generalities without having any direct knowledge of it. And that's putting it kindly.


you guys shouldnt be taking this seriously anyways, i mean the guy was just excited to see a new strain from tga. all im saying was i am glad to see this thread started since i dont check attitude no more from time to time coz they always out-of stock.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 18, 2011)

littleflavio said:


> you guys shouldnt be taking this seriously anyways, i mean the guy was just excited to see a new strain from tga. all im saying was i am glad to see this thread started since i dont check attitude no more from time to time coz they always out-of stock.


I started a thread about this new TGA release the exact same time/day as this thread was started lol mine didn't cause this much fuss though?? New releases are what people want to know about IMO, good on you phenix white mate we must have seen the plush berry at the same time mate lol.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2011)

lmao at this thread....Brick top is right and so is ink the world...Let me guess ill get thrown under the rolling bus tooo...


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 18, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> lmao at this thread....Brick top is right and so is ink the world...Let me guess ill get thrown under the rolling bus tooo...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


>


lmfao i knew it pipe...lol


----------



## henery (Jan 18, 2011)

Sex from regular seeds is from environmental conditions not the seeds young seedlings can be either sex it is determined by a few factors!
More blue light promotes females!
Hight nitrogen promotes females!
Cooler temps promote females!

This is of coarse all in the first three weeks of growth from seed!
So when someone says so in so's bean's have lots of males they just don't know enough about beans!
If you follow those three rule's you will have very high female ratio's from anyone's beans!!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2011)

henery said:


> Sex from regular seeds is from environmental conditions not the seeds young seedlings can be either sex it is determined by a few factors!
> More blue light promotes females!
> Hight nitrogen promotes females!
> Cooler temps promote females!
> ...


 and you know this how?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2011)

because i grew 4 seeds all reg and 2 were male 2 were female all got the same light,water and temps so why they all were not male or female?????


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 18, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> and you know this how?


It's common knowledge and has been written about in numerous books


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 18, 2011)

henery said:


> Sex from regular seeds is from environmental conditions not the seeds young seedlings can be either sex it is determined by a few factors!
> More blue light promotes females!
> Hight nitrogen promotes females!
> Cooler temps promote females!
> ...


all i know is i heard sannies jackberry had a large proportion of males so i germed onefor the hell of it. It was cold as hell here so even running my light the temps stayed way down which was cool with me. I always use MH for veg (and flower too to coax more sativa properties out of my plants)I did get 5 females out of 6 beans. Maybe it was luck or maybe it's true but seems to be a little one sided for sure. I did get a hermie maybe it was supposed to be a male lol.


----------



## henery (Jan 18, 2011)

I am not new to this just don't post as much as you guy's but this is indeed fact!
If you don't believe me try it what would it hurt you will thank me later!
Veg with a light with lots of blue have cool temps eg 68 70 and feed high Nitrogen fert you will be surprised If ya follow all this it is not uncommon to have 90% female ratio's!


----------



## SL2 (Jan 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;QGsQ2gPzAf4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGsQ2gPzAf4[/video]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 19, 2011)

henery said:


> I am not new to this just don't post as much as you guy's but this is indeed fact!
> If you don't believe me try it what would it hurt you will thank me later!
> Veg with a light with lots of blue have cool temps eg 68 70 and feed high Nitrogen fert you will be surprised If ya follow all this it is not uncommon to have 90% female ratio's!


I dont think you read my post..I did what you are talking about and ended up with 2 males out of four seeds so i dont believe it..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 19, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> It's common knowledge and has been written about in numerous books


lmao i read this but i dont believe it.You can also read something from hobbes which has also been written in books and if you want say is commonn knowledge that you can tell sex from seed...He has pictures and quotes from the books and seeds that look something like a volcano with a dent or something like that are 90 percent female..Do i believe that?NO


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 19, 2011)

henery said:


> I am not new to this just don't post as much as you guy's but this is indeed fact!
> If you don't believe me try it what would it hurt you will thank me later!
> Veg with a light with lots of blue have cool temps eg 68 70 and feed high Nitrogen fert you will be surprised If ya follow all this it is not uncommon to have 90% female ratio's!


well, i dont know bro...but if you want a reference which i cant provide but will vouch that i have read it somewhere along the road from a reputable breeder that if you want "more ratio" of female plant from seed you need to give 18 hours or more of light from seedling. but them it does not really matter to me since i needed to find a male as well, so have not tried nor will vouch for it. just sharing what i have read. peace


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 19, 2011)

henery said:


> Sex from regular seeds is from environmental conditions not the seeds young seedlings can be either sex it is determined by a few factors!
> More blue light promotes females!
> Hight nitrogen promotes females!
> Cooler temps promote females!
> ...


im all about learning bro...so im not bashing u or anything. im just simply asking in a way, dont want noobs (no offense with the word 'noob") to be feeding the young seedling with too much nitrogen concentrate, so you might want to clarify that. from what i understand higher nitrogen meaning you start feeding as early as 1-3 weeks old?


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 19, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> lmfao i knew it pipe...lol


knew it bro...lol no offense on both parties. im staying neutral on this


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 19, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> and you know this how?





henery said:


> Sex from regular seeds is from environmental conditions not the seeds young seedlings can be either sex it is determined by a few factors!
> More blue light promotes females!
> Hight nitrogen promotes females!
> Cooler temps promote females!
> ...


ok now i have read 2 of your post: you said all in the first three weeks of growth from seed



henery said:


> I am not new to this just don't post as much as you guy's but this is indeed fact!
> If you don't believe me try it what would it hurt you will thank me later!
> Veg with a light with lots of blue have cool temps eg 68 70 and feed high Nitrogen fert you will be surprised If ya follow all this it is not uncommon to have 90% female ratio's!


and here you said to start feeding high nitrogen fert. dont you think youre giving advice that may cause trouble to other new growers seedling? 1-3 weeks from seed, wouldnt that be too early to start feeding? so you might want to clarify that or at least give advice how to do it properly. i am no noob nor an expert, but personally i would never messed with my seedlings. so id rather get a male than a dead plant.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 19, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> lmao i read this but i dont believe it.You can also read something from hobbes which has also been written in books and if you want say is commonn knowledge that you can tell sex from seed...He has pictures and quotes from the books and seeds that look something like a volcano with a dent or something like that are 90 percent female..Do i believe that?NO


Dude you asked a stupid question, apparently you didn't really want an answer. And as far as your response above, I guess your pretty much a fucking idiot. Thats right up there with one of the dumbest respones I've ever wasted my time reading.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 19, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Dude you asked a stupid question, apparently you didn't really want an answer. And as far as your response above, I guess your pretty much a fucking idiot. Thats right up there with one of the dumbest respones I've ever wasted my time reading.


 I did not intend on getting a answer because its a myth i dont believe, i was setting an example.
As far as my response above you can go into hobbes grow study and see exactly what im talking about with them telling the sex from seeds or should i do the leg work for you and make you look like a fucking idiot???
I did not ask you nothing so why even comment and then talk shit?
Like i said earlier i grew 4 reg seeds all was fed the same ,same temp,same everything and 2 were male and 2 were female.SO why were they not all male or all female answer that and then i would be a dumbass if you cant answer that you are the dumbass.
Fucking know it alls...
It also says in books dont feed seedlings until the cotys fall off so that contradicts the feeding of high nitrogen in the seedling stage what do you say about that??


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 19, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Dude you asked a stupid question, apparently you didn't really want an answer. And as far as your response above, I guess your pretty much a fucking idiot. Thats right up there with one of the dumbest respones I've ever wasted my time reading.


 Just for you you want more go read it up..Since its common knowledge and you want to call people dumb asses
Seed sexing is the astrology of marijuana growing - it has an amazing 50% accuracy. Seed sexing is like treating strep throat: If you don't take care of strep throat right away it could last a whole week, but if you get to a doctor and get the right medication you can be rid of strep in 7 days.












.


----------



## Banditt (Jan 19, 2011)

I really don't know much about the subject of when seed sex is determined. But common sense dictates that it is determined at the point the seed is created. Otherwise how would it be possible to feminize seeds? While environmental factors can cause a female seed to go male or hermaphrodite, that does not mean environment is the factor that determines sex.


Hopefully that makes sense, I just smoked a sampling of my Cheesequake harvest and I'm feeling a little retarded. lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 19, 2011)

Banditt said:


> I really don't know much about the subject of when seed sex is determined. But common sense dictates that it is determined at the point the seed is created. Otherwise how would it be possible to feminize seeds? While environmental factors can cause a female seed to go male or hermaphrodite, that does not mean environment is the factor that determines sex.


Thank you for your 2 cents...


----------



## Snow Crash (Jan 19, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Just for you you want more go read it up..Since its common knowledge and you want to call people dumb asses
> Seed sexing is the astrology of marijuana growing - it has an amazing 50% accuracy. Seed sexing is like treating strep throat: If you don't take care of strep throat right away it could last a whole week, but if you get to a doctor and get the right medication you can be rid of strep in 7 days.
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, I did this method one time, when I was naive and young. I wound up with 5 males and 3 hermaphrodites...

So now I name my plants with girl names and I get better results.
[video=youtube;nWn4QF6dCwM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWn4QF6dCwM[/video]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 19, 2011)

Snow Crash said:


> LOL, I did this method one time, when I was naive and young. I wound up with 5 males and 3 hermaphrodites...
> 
> So now I name my plants with girl names and I get better results.
> [video=youtube;nWn4QF6dCwM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWn4QF6dCwM[/video]


lmfao thats why i dont beleive books or what others say i go by what works for me..Unlike most of these people.


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 19, 2011)

Banditt said:


> I really don't know much about the subject of when seed sex is determined. But common sense dictates that it is determined at the point the seed is created. Otherwise how would it be possible to feminize seeds? While environmental factors can cause a female seed to go male or hermaphrodite, that does not mean environment is the factor that determines sex.
> 
> 
> Hopefully that makes sense, I just smoked a sampling of my Cheesequake harvest and I'm feeling a little retarded. lol


fuckin envy you homes...how does your cheese quake looked like? how did it taste? whats the smell? and yes i agree with you...i mean who the heck would feed a week old seedling anyways? or even its 3rd week. jeeeez i know most people here have been growing a lot longer than me, but seriously yo...


----------



## Banditt (Jan 19, 2011)

littleflavio said:


> fuckin envy you homes...how does your cheese quake looked like? how did it taste? whats the smell? and yes i agree with you...i mean who the heck would feed a week old seedling anyways? or even its 3rd week. jeeeez i know most people here have been growing a lot longer than me, but seriously yo...


I do have to say. The taste is off the charts. This bud hasn't even been cured. Just barely dry enough to smoke but it already smells and tastes heavily of some type of berry flavor. As for the looks, the nugs are pretty dense and compact, traces of purple on certain calyxes and leaves. Not as purple as I had hoped but the taste is a really nice break from what I have been smoking lately. Very fruity. I'd snap some pics but my cam is broke. I might borrow one from a friend just so I can get a few shots. lol


EDIT: I do have a complaint though, 4 of 4 germed, 3 of 4 female. All 3 are different phenos, one has been harvested...one has about a week to go, and one of them looks like it is still in week 4.....has several weeks left, 80% + white hairs etc....so much variation, I'm not sure how the others will come out. It'es been about 9 weeks now and the one plant appears to be a 12 weeker or something. They all smell different too. Kinda sucks having this one plant going so long when I have shit that I need for that space. Might have to chop it early and make hash.


----------



## freakishlyyellow (Jan 19, 2011)

this whole thread is people bitching who gives a fuck how many males u get thats why u clone the female damn and as far as potency u all know it has too do with how its grown


----------



## Ronjohn7779 (Jan 19, 2011)

freakishlyyellow said:


> this whole thread is people bitching who gives a fuck how many males u get thats why u clone the female damn and as far as potency u all know it has too do with how its grown


Word. 

In any case, I wish Sub would release just straight Black Cherry Soda. I'll give this plant a try when it's released though. I want to own a more red colored strain.


----------



## henery (Jan 19, 2011)

You cannot tell sex from a seed!!!
They can be either sex that is one of the ways mj keeps itself alive in the wild!
Dwc you can make any food mix you want soil would be harder to do this high nitrogen thing!
Anyway I am done trying to teach people who don't want to learn and quoting other growers just shows your ignorance!!!
You will never know it all so just keep an open mind, you stop learning if you are close minded!
Sorry for trying to help your shitty male female ratios!

What my point was in the beginning was it is not the breeder it is your growroom that determines sex of regular seed you have the same chance growing 50 50 ratio from any breeder but you can up the odds but you are not willing to learn O well!


----------



## henery (Jan 19, 2011)

One more thing why does mj hermi then?
Simple female plants grown to long will have male flowers does this make it a hermi no!
It is just mj's way to try and preserve itself and make some seeds so it can go on living next year!
So in short if you believe mj can change its sex at the end of the life cycle why do you find it so hard to believe it can be done at the start of life answer that dude!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 19, 2011)

henery said:


> You cannot tell sex from a seed!!!
> They can be either sex that is one of the ways mj keeps itself alive in the wild!
> Dwc you can make any food mix you want soil would be harder to do this high nitrogen thing!
> Anyway I am done trying to teach people who don't want to learn and quoting other growers just shows your ignorance!!!
> ...


 And who the hell you are qouting this info from..You cant teach me nothing you can state a opinion and thats all kid


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 19, 2011)

henery said:


> You cannot tell sex from a seed!!!
> They can be either sex that is one of the ways mj keeps itself alive in the wild!
> Dwc you can make any food mix you want soil would be harder to do this high nitrogen thing!
> Anyway I am done trying to teach people who don't want to learn and quoting other growers just shows your ignorance!!!
> ...


im all ears by all means...all im saying is that un-experienced growers might get mis-informed by giving them advice to start feeding for the first 3 weeks of its seedling form from seeds. 

ima quote what you said bro in red letters: 

post#36 and feed high Nitrogen fert you will be surprised If ya follow all this it is not uncommon to have 90% female ratio's!Hight nitrogen promotes females!
Cooler temps promote females!
This is of coarse all in the first three weeks of growth from seed!

post#41 and feed high Nitrogen fert you will be surprised If ya follow all this it is not uncommon to have 90% female ratio's!

post#60Dwc you can make any food mix you want soil would be harder to do this high nitrogen thing! 

dont know anything much about dwc but im growing in soil, and i think majority of people are growing in soil. so thanks for clarifying that one. and still im scratchin my head...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 19, 2011)

henery said:


> You cannot tell sex from a seed!!!
> They can be either sex that is one of the ways mj keeps itself alive in the wild!
> Dwc you can make any food mix you want soil would be harder to do this high nitrogen thing!
> Anyway I am done trying to teach people who don't want to learn and quoting other growers just shows your ignorance!!!
> ...


Im qouting words out of a mj book not another grower...Just like you read high nitrogen gives you more females i read you can tell sex from seed....
Does it make sense????????????????


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 20, 2011)

SL2 said:


> [video=youtube;QGsQ2gPzAf4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGsQ2gPzAf4[/video]


Alan Ford was a great actor. It is a shame he died.


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 20, 2011)

phenix white said:


> Ok..No i never tried TGA or even been to california,nor have i been to the uk...But judgeing by your avatar pic id say what the hell do the old know about the young???



Let's see now ... what might an old guy like me know about someone who is young? Hummmmmm .. well old guys like me were once young and over the many decades of our lives we have met many young people and other than things like dressing different than we did or liking different music than we did .... they are still just the same as when we were young. 

As for my avatar, that is a picture of the late Alan Ford, the actor who played Brick Top in the movie Snatch. Since I use his name it only seemed fitting to me that I use his picture too. 






> In almost every post i have read from you it has way to much thought put into it..it's fucking weed,not life!


I apologize for not being the typical room temperature IQ Beavis & Butthead youth that apparently you would prefer to read the mindless inaccurate ramblings of. 




> Before you point fingers and make judgement apon sommething i wrote or started or accuse me of advertiseing for sumone ask me directly!!!



I am so sorry that I confused you with possibly being another of Subs little bubblegummer groupies who worship him like a rock star. 




> ..No where in your incoherant RAMBLE' did you say anything worth reading...



That is your opinion and your opinion only. To me your; "
*TGA SUBCOOL realeasing prob the greatest strain in the world on attitude! PLUSHBERRY *

* coming soon!!!" was as absurd of a thread to start as any I have ever seen .. well no, make that the second worst. Tafbang's Leaning Tower of Pisa 8 plants in a picnic basket thread was the worst I have ever seen. 

What intelligent or interesting fact or facts did you present? None? You voiced an opinion on a strain you have never grown or smoked but for some totally inexplicable reason you felt it deserved to be described as being probably "the greatest strain in the world."

And to think that you had the unmitigated gall to say I said nothing worth reading! WOW! 
*​




> Who cares what my agenda behind my post was..Im here for advice when need'd or help..


What was your agenda? Why proclaim a yet to be released strain probably; "the greatest strain in the world?


What advice were you asking for or what advice were you giving when you made your absurd proclamation? Who were you attempting to help other than SubCool?






> im here to spread good news about something exciting in the industry thats new! Your attacks point out maybe a tad of jealousy .



"Jealousy?" Jealous of what? That you made an absurd claim about a yet to be released strain from a breeder that is not among the top breeders in the world? Why in the wide, wide, world of sports would I ever feel even the slightest twinge of; "jealousy" because you made an absolutely absurd claim?





> I will say this, the Attitude sponsers Subcool and TGA right?



I don't know. Does Attitude actually; "sponsor" TGA/SubCool or does Attitude just offer TGA/SubCool seeds for sale just like they offer the seeds of many other breeders, breeders that are anywhere from low line Wal-Mart quality breeders to top quality breeders?





> Subcool has a company right?


Apparently. 






> Subcool with add'd help has devolped some impressive great strains...



In your opinion and also in the opinion of some others, though at the same time a number of people hold a totally opposite point of view.





> Now What have you contributed?




If you mean that as in what strain or strains have I created the answer is none. But then in my now nearly 39 years of growing I have never had any desire to breed strains. Are you attempting to say I am some sort of a failure because I have never attempted to do something I have no interest in doing?

The world has far too many pollen chuckers in it now, some are even seen as quality breeders, so why should someone who has no interest in breeding make a half hearted attempt at it just to release more mutts into the world that is already flooded with mutt strains? 

But since you asked me what I have contributed allow me to ask the same of you. What have you contributed? Nothing more than a rah-rah-sis boom bah cheerleader thread proclaiming a yet to be released strain possibly; "the greatest strain in the world." 

That's one Hell of an achievement to hang one's hat on. 

Gosh ... I am so very, very jealous that I did not beat you to the punch and start a thread saying the very same thing before you had the opportunity to do so.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 21, 2011)

henery said:


> You cannot tell sex from a seed!!!
> They can be either sex that is one of the ways mj keeps itself alive in the wild!
> Dwc you can make any food mix you want soil would be harder to do this high nitrogen thing!
> Anyway I am done trying to teach people who don't want to learn and quoting other growers just shows your ignorance!!!
> ...





Highlanders cave said:


> Dude you asked a stupid question, apparently you didn't really want an answer. And as far as your response above, I guess your pretty much a fucking idiot. Thats right up there with one of the dumbest respones I've ever wasted my time reading.


 lmao i guess i told them off....


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 21, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Alan Ford was a great actor. It is a shame he died.


hey bricktop thats you lol...


----------



## splonewolf (Jan 21, 2011)

Fuck subcool


----------



## Total Head (Jan 21, 2011)

is it just me or has this forum gone completely insane in the past week or so? like more than usual. every section i go to has like 5 top beefs going on. but i must say that the premise of this thread is a bit silly. hailing a strain as the greatest in the world when no one has grown or smoked it is a little absurd. and then to attack brick top for pointing that out (who by the way has contributed plenty) is even more absurd. making fun of someone for being older and "talkin' smarty talk" is where i facepalmed. thinking that something is the bomb dot com because it's the best YOU have come accross doesn't make it so, and that's all he said. give me a break. i'm begging you.


----------



## DONKEYkong922 (Jan 22, 2011)

it's japanfreak man, idk how or why though


----------



## Total Head (Jan 22, 2011)

DONKEYkong922 said:


> it's japanfreak man, idk how or why though


says the member since 2007 with 24 posts who seems to have REALLY good timing with his "resurface"...it's like the fucking twilight zone around here i swear to god. what the hell?


----------



## Snow Crash (Jan 22, 2011)

Total Head said:


> says the member since 2007 with 24 posts who seems to have REALLY good timing with his "resurface"...it's like the fucking twilight zone around here i swear to god. what the hell?


 I feel you man. It's summer time in the southern hemisphere and shit gets kinda strange around here.


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Jan 22, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Did I understand what you wrote? Did you say that you attempted to germinate 50 regular seeds from TGA/SubCool and out of 50 seeds the successful germination rate was only 75% and out of that you ended up with a grand total of only four female plants?
> 
> If so that is totally 'SubCool,' as in totally un-cool. If I understood you correctly that successful germination percentage was worse than just horrible and it is by far the worst ratio of female to male plants I have ever heard of.
> 
> For your sake I really hope I misunderstood what you wrote.


I wish I could remember where I read it but there is a way to make the female to male ratio higher. It's in one of the environmental factors of where you are germing them and how. This is really going to drive me nuts!!! I read it in a forum or book somewhere, maybe frigging hightimes i can't remember now. SHIT!! I have some regular seeds I'm TRYING to get a male out of for breeding but for some reason I keep getting females.


----------



## Boneman (Jan 22, 2011)

*Ya'll just need to get a room 

Sheesh it sounds like the coach of the Jets at the beginning of the season saying they were going to the super bowl.....Rut ro, they very well may.

Totally pre-mature statement in any aspect but this industry is a BUSINESS and advertisement and the methods of are the key. Thats all *


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 22, 2011)

lbezphil2005 said:


> I wish I could remember where I read it but there is a way to make the female to male ratio higher. It's in one of the environmental factors of where you are germing them and how. This is really going to drive me nuts!!! I read it in a forum or book somewhere, maybe frigging hightimes i can't remember now. SHIT!! I have some regular seeds I'm TRYING to get a male out of for breeding but for some reason I keep getting females.



Did it go something like this?



The environmental factors that influence the sex of the cannabis plant (or the flower in the case of hermaphrodites), are among other things:
The quantity of nitrogen and potassium of the seedbed. Humidity and moistness of the seedbed.
Level of temperatures.
Colour of the light used.
Length of daylight.
Stress, any form of stress, makes that more male individuals will originate from seed. Even the taking of cuttings from female cannabis plants may produce male or hermaphrodite cuttings.
To optimize the result, changes in one or more of the above-mentioned environmental factors for a certain period during marijuana growth, may be applied. During this time these environmental factors will deviate from the standard growing system for maximum harvest and quality, as described in nursery literature. The desired change(s) in the environmental factor(s) are started from the moment that the marijuana seedling has three pairs of real leaves (not counting the seed-lobes). This is the moment that male and/or female predisposition in florescence is being formed. After approximately two weeks the standard growing system can be reconverted to.
Of the 5 above-mentioned environmental factors the first three are the most practical:


Level of nitrogen and potassium of the seedbed: A heightening of the standard level of nitrogen makes for more female cannabis plants originating from the weed seeds. A lowering of the nitrogen level shows more male cannabis plants. A heightening of the level of potassium tends to show more male marijuana plants, while a lowering of the potassium level shows more female marijuana plants. A combination of a higher nitrogen level for the period of a week or two and a lowering of the potassium level is recommended.
Humidity and moistness of the seedbed: a higher humidity makes for an increase in the number of female cannabis plants from weed seed, a lowering for an increase in male cannabis plants. The same is valid for the moistness of the seedbed.
Level of temperatures: lower temperatures make for a larger number of female marijuana plants, higher temperatures for more male marijuana plants.
Color of light: more blue light makes for female cannabis plants from seed, more red light makes for more male cannabis plants.
Hours of daylight: few hours of daylight (e.g. 14 hours) makes for more female individuals, a long day (e.g. 18 hours) makes for more male cannabis plants.
 Now let me just make a few adjustments here to this. You can do whatever you want to your cannabis plants in seedling stage and early vegetative stage of growth and it will not effect your final male to female ratios. The time when things should be near perfect is in or around the 3rd to 4th week of vegetative growth.
This is the CRITICAL TIME for getting those female ratios up and up. I realized this clearly when noticing how some cannabis plants hermed because of problems that occurred around this period of the cannabis plants development. If the problems occurred before this time - no herms. So for this reason I surmised that this is when the crucial gender selection is made by the marijuana plant.
Now I believe that the genders are set in the weed seed however the environment has a massive impact on how this is expressed in the final phenotypic expression of the cannabis plants gender. There are probably many genes that govern this, however lets get into how to up these female ratios.
The Italian Society of Agricultural Genetics agrees the sexual differentiation of cannabis is strongly influenced by environmental factors such as temperature and photoperiod. Anomalies also occur in floral development like the presence of reproductive structures of the opposite sex, or the development of bisexual inflorescences (monoecious phenotype).
At the 3rd to 4th week of vegetative growth make sure that your marijuana plants are free from stress. No pests attacks, no fungi attacks, no mold, no irregular photoperiod, not underwatered, not overwatered, not pruned or topped, a cannabis friendly soil mix, not recently transplanted, no small pots. If have these basic growing conditions under control then we can move onto the real forces of female production from standard weed seeds.
N:K and nutrients. What this simply boils down to is that you have the right nutrients present in the right ratios. A nutrient formulation that has roughly equal parts N, P and K is great but if the P levels go up or the N levels go down you are starting to look at a flowering type food for cannabis. If you do this then your odds of producing mostly females is greatly decreased. Make sure that you get those N, P and K levels to almost run from higher to lower amounts from N to P and K.
I have noticed that equal portions of N to P an K can help with the female ratios but the higher N is certainly more helpful. So around the 3rd of 4th week of growth make sure that the ratios are good and that P or K has not gone above the N and P or else more males will occur. Obviously this means to avoid overfeeding your cannabis plants around this time too.
Never let your medium dry out completely around the 3rd to 4th week of vegetative marijuana growth. If you make sure to water occasionally, but not to overwater your cannabis plants, you will get those female ratios on the up and up. Overwatering or drying out of the medium will only produce more males. For consistent results in getting more females keeps those mediums moist.
Humidity. Now this is the tricky one. High humidity levels only promote fungi and mold development and lowering humidity levels is the way to cure most of this rot but by keeping those humidity levels up in or around the 70 rH factor will help to produce more females. If you have a low humidity grow room then you should get to hold of a humidifier. Now high humidity levels like 70rH cause the medium to dry out a lot quicker so you got to keep this under control too. Keep those mediums moist and those rH levesl at 70. This will help to improve those female to male ratios. Again, getting them on the up and up.
If you run the 24/0 photoperiod then do not allow those temps to go anywhere above 85F unless you have an equatorial strain. 75F is the best but going a little lower is not a problem for helping those female ratios. If you can get in at around 65F then those females are going to be popping up all over the place. The problem with this is that some growers like to use the 18/6 photoperiod and when the lights are off the temps drop from around 65F to 50F and even less. Try not to be below 55F because this has the adverse effect on the plants producing more males than females. Again between 65F and 75F is where you want to be during the 3rd to 4th week of vegetative growth, the preference being 70F.
Invest in a MH Light for vegetative growth. Dump the HPS bulb for flowering later. I have noticed that HPS lighting during vegetative growth simply sends those males to female ratios all over the place. With MH lamps the females are everywhere. Invest in some MH HID lights. It makes all the difference in getting those females to show more often. This is worth repeating! MH Bulbs produce more females under optimal conditions especially if they are present during the 3rd and 4th week of vegetative growth. Surprising enough you can start seedlings under HPS and it will not have an effect on those female ratios. Again the 3rd to 4th week of vegetative growth is what is important here.
No stress during the 3rd to 4th week of vegetative growth. That is all there is to it. If you got your garden growing in optimal conditions without marijuana plant stress then the impressive 90% to 95% females start to emerge from standard cannabis seed packs. I find that topping is best done at the second to third week of vegetative growth but that this is a little stressful and can lead to those female ratios dropping again. Avoid topping or pruning if you are looking to up the female count.


----------



## *Kb* (Jan 22, 2011)

SL2 said:


> [video=youtube;QGsQ2gPzAf4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGsQ2gPzAf4[/video]


Great Movie!!! Brick Top is a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## DONKEYkong922 (Jan 22, 2011)

Total Head said:


> says the member since 2007 with 24 posts who seems to have REALLY good timing with his "resurface"...it's like the fucking twilight zone around here i swear to god. what the hell?


oh g, i wonder where's the irony there, wow dude.

btw, perhaps you're also contributing to the atmosphere yourself. considering the ridiculous antics of japanfreak, and w/e ensued around him, you may want to take what i said lightly and with a smile, and if that's too hard; try toking up and perhaps you'll see the humor.

"give me a break. i'm begging you."

-listen to yourself.


----------



## Total Head (Jan 22, 2011)

DONKEYkong922 said:


> oh g, i wonder where's the irony there, wow dude.
> 
> btw, perhaps you're also contributing to the atmosphere yourself. considering the ridiculous antics of japanfreak, and w/e ensued around him, you may want to take what i said lightly and with a smile, and if that's too hard; try toking up and perhaps you'll see the humor.
> 
> ...


i wouldn't have bumped the thread if i didn't see the humor but thank you for pointing it out. but back to you. now why exactly would someone who has less than 30 posts in 3 years make a grand reappearence on a beef thread? dropping names no less. i think that's a better question but what do i know?


----------



## DONKEYkong922 (Jan 22, 2011)

Total Head said:


> i wouldn't have bumped the thread if i didn't see the humor but thank you for pointing it out. but back to you. now why exactly would someone who has less than 30 posts in 3 years make a grand reappearence on a beef thread? dropping names no less. i think that's a better question but what do i know?


i've been around this forum for quite awhile, and have seen many people come, go, and stay. in my lurking i've also noticed personalties, yours included, and yet you assume because i don't have 1388 posts, like yourself, that i'm sub-par to you in some way and that i can't be "dropping names no less". 

and though, you find it necessary to point out my lack of posts in connection to my "grand reappearance", haha wow dude again, i don't assume that because you have so many posts that your say in any matter is more important than the next guy seeking a respectable forum. 

and so back to me, you noted something about beefs, i decided to lighten up the thread a little at the expense of "dropping the name" of a banned user. ooooooohhhh big deal. i'm sure i wasn't just trying to stroke my ego by doing so *cough* but continue with your bad attitude and obvious superiority complex. 

and btw this is not a beef thread as you stated it was, nor should any beef threads exist, they only occur because of retardation. so stop trying to note^ things about other users, myself included, to comment on, besides what it is they say^^^^ and the only reason you did that was because there was nothing else about me for you to troll on. are you done?

i refuse to out-retard myself with you anymore. doesn't mean i'm out of a conversation but i'm not going to respond to "beef thread" "less than 30 posts in 3 years" "grand reappearence" "dropping names no less" "you're going to pop a cap in my ass" bs that you tried to bring up. (i think bricktop will recognize that last quote from a certain movie)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 22, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Did it go something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about cmh bulb or a mh conversion bulb in a hps system will that increase these ratios as if you were using a mh bulb?


----------



## Total Head (Jan 22, 2011)

DONKEYkong922 said:


> i've been around this forum for quite awhile, and have seen many people come, go, and stay. in my lurking i've also noticed personalties, yours included, and yet you assume because i don't have 1388 posts, like yourself, that i'm sub-par to you in some way and that i can't be "dropping names no less".
> 
> and though, you find it necessary to point out my lack of posts in connection to my "grand reappearance", haha wow dude again, i don't assume that because you have so many posts that your say in any matter is more important than the next guy seeking a respectable forum.
> 
> ...


get a grip, guy. you lurk on a forum and rarely post, but for some reason found yourself drawn to this thread to alert us all of a known troll. many pardons for raising an eyebrow. and the name calling was quite tacky. there was no need for that. for someone who is "not responding" you sure have a lot to say.


----------



## tardis (Jan 22, 2011)

Damn it, i'm conflicted... For Subcool to say this is his best tasting strain ever after Querkle and Vortex... I just have to try the strain, but I still don't believe the potency will be near those first two deep down. I may be way wrong, and it could very well be an amazingly potent strain, but I have not seen anything to support it being a stronger than average strain.... but maybe the high is fantastic... damn it i'm gonna wind up growing this I know it... you amazing breeders are making me broke.


----------



## DONKEYkong922 (Jan 22, 2011)

Total Head said:


> get a grip, guy. you lurk on a forum and rarely post, but for some reason found yourself drawn to this thread to alert us all of a known troll. many pardons for raising an eyebrow. and the name calling was quite tacky. there was no need for that. for someone who is "not responding" you sure have a lot to say.


maybe you're just reading into it wrong, because i'm not sweating this at all or losing my grip; w/e it is you said. for some reason you found it necessary to try to troll me. maybe you have that complex that many members of forums get when they have "x" amount of posts, and "x" amount of rep. 

regardless, it's because of your mentality, you found it necessary to "raise an eyebrow" and tell me to now^ "get a grip", lawl again, from what was and still is, and will remain a rather innocent humorous comment, unless you love japanfreak and must defend his honor; i do not know. 

so ad fin, i didn't insult you or do anything "tacky", merely went on what it is you said and the vocabulary you^^ decided to use. there was and still is no need for you to now act defensive, as if i'm getting off on you. quite the opposite actually as you keep trying to find something in my posts to troll on, except i strongly dislike self-thought of "super-members", especially the ones who try to do what you just did acting like they own the place "raising eyebrows" as if this is your forum and the such <---that may be a bit offensive but summarizes you perfectly



Total Head said:


> many pardons for raising an eyebrow.


i accept your apology.


----------



## Total Head (Jan 22, 2011)

DONKEYkong922 said:


> maybe you're just reading into it wrong, because i'm not sweating this at all or losing my grip; w/e it is you said. for some reason you found it necessary to try to troll me. maybe you have that complex that many members of forums get when they have "x" amount of posts, and "x" amount of rep.
> 
> regardless, it's because of your mentality, you found it necessary to "raise an eyebrow" and tell me to now^ "get a grip", lawl again, from what was and still is, and will remain a rather innocent humorous comment, unless you love japanfreak and must defend his honor; i do not know.
> 
> ...


but I'M the troll. just wondering, how long did it take you to type up that book you just wrote all about how much you're "not sweating this"? judging by the time of the original post and the time of the edit i'd say at least 5 minutes. "no sweat" indeed.

edit: on a humorous note, i just had to edit this post because my initial math was wrong. pardon again.


----------



## DONKEYkong922 (Jan 22, 2011)

Total Head said:


> but I'M the troll. just wondering, how long did it take you to type up that book you just wrote all about how much you're "not sweating this"? judging by the time of the original post and the time of the edit i'd say at least 7 minutes. "no sweat" indeed.


by asking your "just wondering" question on how long it took to write my "book", yes you are the troll, that is trolling. and it becomes more evident when you mention how the time of the original post and the edit time are 7 minutes apart, as if that matters. sounds like a troll. 

and yeah i have a few open pages on my laptop, does that answer any of your concerns?


----------



## JimBro (Jan 22, 2011)

phenix white said:


> In almost every post i have read from you it has way to much thought put into it


Sorry, that reads funny to me. I too just want to read posts that have the least amount of thought put into them...like my own.

I really wanna taste the strains outta TGA and some of the others. I'm only set up to run two plants at a time, though. Regular seeds have not been good to me.


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 22, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Im qouting words out of a mj book not another grower...Just like you read high nitrogen gives you more females i read you can tell sex from seed....


More than once I have read the claim that if the indentation on the narrow/more pointed end of a seed is perfectly round then the seed is female. I am not saying I believe it or disbelieve it. I am only saying that the claim has been made any number of times, and I do not mean just by people on sites like this voicing an opinion of a belief.


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 22, 2011)

> *Originally Posted by Brick Top  * *Did it go something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...







wyteberrywidow said:


> What about cmh bulb or a mh conversion bulb in a hps system will that increase these ratios as if you were using a mh bulb?



I can't say, and I never really thought about it. I was only curious if what was unable to be remembered about how to increase the female to male percentage was the information I posted or if it was different. 

But if I were to venture a guess I would say the exact type of bulb, MH, CMH, conversion MH would not likely matter as long as the color spectrum would remain the same as what is considered optimal ... which might not be possible to get from those other types of bulbs ... but if it would I would tend to believe the plants would not 'care' in the least what design the light source was ... and only 'care' about the light spectrum they received. 

On another note .... even if the information, which came from Dutch Passion Seeds, is accurate ... it is really pretty much worthless to just about every single grower. If you pay attention to it as you read it the word optimal is used repeatedly, as in optimal conditions, optimal environment, optimal lighting, optimal amounts of moisture, optimal amounts of ferts in optimal proportions. It does not mean what each individual grower sees as being optimal but instead what would be optimal for each individual strains genetics. Few if any growers achieve 100% optimal conditions for a single strain let alone for any and every strain they will grow. 

So to me, if the info is accurate, it is interesting ... but nearly useless to most, if not all, growers. It is like being told how to build a space shuttle when you lack the skills and the setup and the equipment to then do what you learned. There is no singular across the board for every genetic combination 100% optimal conditions/environment/feeding/fertilizing etc. etc. etc. Possibly the only thing that would be universal would be lighting, but possibly not even that. If one strains genetics are largely from a region with very high amounts of UV-B rays and another from an area of very low UV-B rays that might make a difference. People only see their importance during flower, but keep in mind in nature they are there each and every day a plant grows, in differing amounts in different regions, and it is possible that could factor in depending on a strains genetics.

It mentions temperature but again individual genetics would have to play a part. It says lower temperatures equates to more females, but how would that work in nature in landrace strains in equatorial or tropical regions? That would mean in those conditions most seeds would be males. Going back to the late 60's and early 70's when I grew strains from such regions using bagseed from those strains on average I did not end up with a larger number of males to females than any time I have purchased regular beans of crosses. 

It seemed contradictory to me for it to say that higher moisture/humidity of the seedbed would create a higher population of females. If you again look at nature consider the jungle strains, those that grow in tropical regions, regions with lots of rain and humidity, but also high temperatures. The ground will be moist there, but the temperatures high, so wouldn't it be logical that the one counteract the other? If high heat equates to increased percentages of males and high moisture content of the seedbed equates to increased percentages of females, when both conditions exist, which wins, which overcomes the other, or do they cancel each other out and a mid-way balance point is reached?

Personally I believe the info from Dutch Passion is basically propaganda and a way to blame growers for having more males or more hermies. When they first made feminized seeds they called them "female seeds." Many people got hermies and now and then a true male would popl up, though not very often, so they switched to calling their seeds feminized, meaning very highly likely to be female but don't be shocked if you get some hermies and the odd male now and then ... but to keep from looking like they are in any way responsible they claim that if ever condition is "optimal" you can count on female plants 90% to 95% of the time from regular beans and feminized ones should be females for sure. 

They know that very, very few, if any, growers will achieve absolutely optimal conditions and environment and maintain it throughout a grow ... so when growers do not get a high percentage of females or they get a number of hermies, well, that was the fault of the grower by not creating and maintaining optimal conditions and environment etc. etc. etc. and it absolves Dutch Passion from any unwanted negative results a grower might experience. 

But that is only my opinion ... and nothing more.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 22, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I can't say, and I never really thought about it. I was only curious if what was unable to be remembered about how to increase the female to male percentage was the information I posted or if it was different.
> 
> But if I were to venture a guess I would say the exact type of bulb, MH, CMH, conversion MH would not likely matter as long as the color spectrum would remain the same as what is considered optimal ... which might not be possible to get from those other types of bulbs ... but if it would I would tend to believe the plants would not 'care' in the least what design the light source was ... and only 'care' about the light spectrum they received.
> 
> ...


 thanks brick ill give that a try next round all cmh...+ rep when i can i gave out too much already


----------



## doowmd (Jan 22, 2011)

so brick...I've thrown this q at ya before and I'll do it one more time: in your opinion, what's the most potent strain available through ANY of the banks? indica/sativa/whatever (I prefer a sativa)
If I recall I think you mentioned herijuana the last time I asked ya, but it's out of stock.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 22, 2011)

lbezphil2005 said:


> I wish I could remember where I read it but there is a way to make the female to male ratio higher. It's in one of the environmental factors of where you are germing them and how. This is really going to drive me nuts!!! I read it in a forum or book somewhere, maybe frigging hightimes i can't remember now. SHIT!! I have some regular seeds I'm TRYING to get a male out of for breeding but for some reason I keep getting females.


Sorry if I'm bringing up old shit, but wasn't it Subcool who stated tht if your looking for a good male than having an environment that promotes more females is best and if your looking for a strong female than an environment that promotes males is best. If you do it that way than it's more likely the plant is a "true" male or female. 

It has been said that all cannabis was originally the same, it is the environment that has changed the plants. DJ Short short says that you can coax sativa or indica properties out of your plants by manipulating the growing environment, so why is it so hard to believe that plants genetics aren't the only factor controlling it's overall characteristics? Think about it.


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 23, 2011)

doowmd said:


> so brick...I've thrown this q at ya before and I'll do it one more time: in your opinion, what's the most potent strain available through ANY of the banks? indica/sativa/whatever (I prefer a sativa)
> If I recall I think you mentioned herijuana the last time I asked ya, but it's out of stock.



Frankly I am not sure. That is in part because I am not sure how much I trust the claims of THC percentages. I have said that Herijuana is supposed to be "up to 25%."

Barney's Farm Tangerine Dream claims; "minimum THC levels of 25%". If anyone that is half credible is claiming higher, I do not know about it. And for their strain named LSD Barney's Farm claims 24% THC. . 


But is sort of comes down to what sort of high someone prefers, a clear soaring head high, a body stone/couch-lock stone or something between the two more than just THC percentages ... plus unless the ratio/mixture/balance of cannabinoids is not right the highest THC percentage in the world won't get someone as high as something with a lower percentage and a better ratio/mixture/balance of cannabinoids will.


----------



## MsBotwin (Jan 23, 2011)

henery said:


> One more thing why does mj hermi then?
> Simple female plants grown to long will have male flowers does this make it a hermi no!
> It is just mj's way to try and preserve itself and make some seeds so it can go on living next year!
> So in short if you believe mj can change its sex at the end of the life cycle why do you find it so hard to believe it can be done at the start of life answer that dude!


A plant with both female and male flowers IS a hermie! THAT is the definition of a a hermie! Doesn't matter if it happens early or late in the plant's life cycle!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 23, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> A plant with both female and male flowers IS a hermie! THAT is the definition of a a hermie! Doesn't matter if it happens early or late in the plant's life cycle!


I gave up trying to explain to him he cant even answer my question so i just ignore him and highlanders cave..Especially highlander since i was surprised at his remarks just straight out calling me dumb but when asked a question he saw it and decided not to even comment lmao...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 23, 2011)

+ rep bricktop


----------



## tingpoon (Jan 23, 2011)

if i may interject, honestly i do not know about the claim made by bf about tangerine dream.




i smoked it at cannabis cup and i thought that strains like chocolope and LA woman blew it out of the water. as for tga im definitely looking forward to plushberry as i have nothing but praise for their strains!


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 23, 2011)

tingpoon said:


> if i may interject, honestly i do not know about the claim made by bf about tangerine dream.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im getting ready on the plushberry on the first stock from the tude.


----------



## thricometech (Jan 23, 2011)

has any one grown kaboom from tga


----------



## collective gardener (Jan 23, 2011)

Another thread goes down the drain. C'mon, guys. You're better than this.


----------



## doowmd (Jan 23, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Frankly I am not sure. That is in part because I am not sure how much I trust the claims of THC percentages. I have said that Herijuana is supposed to be "up to 25%."
> 
> Barney's Farm Tangerine Dream claims; "minimum THC levels of 25%". If anyone that is half credible is claiming higher, I do not know about it. And for their strain named LSD Barney's Farm claims 24% THC. .
> 
> ...


 I'm always high dreaming of "being a little higher" when I usually ask ya that question Bricktop, but ty for the response anyway........bout what I figured.....to each his own, depends, etc, etc,just wish I could here something like 'try white rhino, or jilly bean, or killing feildss, etc, it's the best I've ever had!" But instead I get the same ol same ol'. But hey it's cool. And don't take this post the wrong way, just venting really. 
Oh...and about the original topic: shit sounds tasty as hell. Tax times a'comin so if the timings right about it coming back into stock I might give it a try for shits and giggles!


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 23, 2011)

doowmd said:


> I'm always high dreaming of "being a little higher" when I usually ask ya that question Bricktop, but ty for the response anyway........bout what I figured.....to each his own, depends, etc, etc,just wish I could here something like 'try white rhino, or jilly bean, or killing feildss, etc, it's the best I've ever had!" But instead I get the same ol same ol'. But hey it's cool. And don't take this post the wrong way, just venting really.
> Oh...and about the original topic: shit sounds tasty as hell. Tax times a'comin so if the timings right about it coming back into stock I might give it a try for shits and giggles!



I have nothing at all against the original White Rhino that was was renamed Medicine Man other than I am not an indica fan. If someone is an indica fan it's great. I have smoked it and I liked it, but I do not love it. Serious Seeds White Russian is another I could mention that is potent, but does not fit my personal preferences as much as a pure sativa or something that is almost pure sativa, but if someone asks me what is claimed to be highest in THC the best I can do is offer what breeders claim their strains are. 

When it comes to a modern era cross the one that might have been the most potent that I have ever grown and smoked came from a basement breeder who sold his gear on the old Cbay auction. It was a G13 X White Russian cross and it was POTENT .. not exactly my cup of tea high-wise because of the degree of indica influence, but it was POTENT-PLUS! 

The most potent modern cross I have ever smoked, but not grown, is one I have never been able to find the name of. The father of the college roommate of one of my friend's son's is an entertainment attorney in L.A.. He represents a number of movie stars and other entertainers and a handful of pro athletes. He gets high, his son gets high and his son got his dad to get his dealer to sell quantities, not large quantities, but instead smaller quantities of the strain that he sells to various entertainers and athletes and the like. Through my friend's son I have purchased an ounce now and then over the years when I was taking a break from growing and the stuff comes very close to the level of potency, and fairly similar to the same type of high, as the old school landrace sativas I cut my teeth on and loved so much. The stuff is very, very good, but the guy who gets it claims the dealer has always refused to say what strain it is because he does not want competitors to grow it too. If that is true or not or if for some reason my son's friend's friend knows and just does not want to tell I really cannot say. If I knew the strain I would have said GROW THAT ONE FOR SURE ... but I can't tell you the name of something I do not know the name of. 

If you want potency plus take a trip to Vietnam, to the area around Dalat (actually I believe it might be spelled Da Lat) and see if you can find any of the old sativas that were grown there still in their pure form. If you can ... grab every seed you can find and once it is grown, dried and cured strap yourself in as tight as you can because you will feel like you are experiencing a NASA blastoff to the furthest outer reaches of outer space. I have never smoked anything as potent, but there is not much use in recommending something that people cannot purchase. 




> *HEART OF DANKNESS*
> 
> *A Pot Crop Lives Now*
> 
> ...



When it comes to SubCool/TGA strains, I have my reasons for not growing and smoking them and at least to me they are totally valid, so I will leave that to all of the rest of you who care too do so.


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Jan 24, 2011)

awesome thread!

it seems that there is a real love/hate thing on this board re TGA/Subcool.
3 years ago it was the same but with Shanitbaba. Every noob chanted his name as a god, and every old hack who was bored of this cult worshipping aspect told them to STFU.

TGA/Subcool seeds are some of the best for the price. That does not mean that they are THE BEST, but they are very good value for money. This is why the noobs love him, cause they can afford him.
it was the same with Mr Nice seeds before they were shut down in switzerland or wherever it was. Some people even thought Mr Nice was Shantibaba, which is not true. I still really want some Mr Nice Mango Haze.

I do know that Brick Top knows his stuff. I also notice that he doesnt name any available seed as THE BEST, he just mentions unavailable strains. While they may be awesome strains, its not helpfull.
So Brick, list a few of the currently commercially available SEEDS that can be bought that you rate as great. End the discussion.


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 24, 2011)

DaveTheNewbie said:


> Some people even thought Mr Nice was Shantibaba, which is not true.


There has always been some confusion among some about Mr. Nice and Shantibaba. Some thought that because Howard Marks is Mr. Nice that Mr. Nice Seeds was owned by Howard Marks and others who knew that Mr. Nice Seeds is owned by Shantibaba wrongly assumed that made him Mr. Nice. 



> I do know that Brick Top knows his stuff. I also notice that he doesnt name any available seed as THE BEST,


"The Best" is subjective. What is; "the best to me" might be terrible in someone else's opinion. 




> he just mentions unavailable strains.


You either need to read more of my messages, maybe do a search or twenty because I have listed a number of strains a number of times that I like very much and that are available through any number of seedbanks. 






> While they may be awesome strains, its not helpfull.


Do you need my help to tell you what you like? 





> So Brick, list a few of the currently commercially available SEEDS that can be bought that you rate as great. End the discussion.


Do I really need too do that AGAIN?

Here are some of the various strains that I have grown over the years that I enjoyed more than most others. I will not claim any or all to be; "the best" or; "great." I will only say that they best fit my taste, that I liked them all very much, enough that some of them I have grown a handful or more times. 

In no particular order:

Reefermans Seeds - Phnom Penh Aka: Cambodian

Reefermans Seeds - Willie Nelson 

Reefermans Seeds - Haze bros original Haze

Reefermans Seeds - Nepalese

Reefermans Seeds - Accidental Haze

Serious Seeds - Kali Mist

Serious Seeds - AK47

Serious Seeds - Bubble Gum

Sensi Seeds - Jack Herer

Mr Nice Seedbank - Black Widow

Mr Nice Seedbank - Neville's Haze

Mr Nice Seedbank - Super Silver Haze

Sagarmatha Seeds - Western Winds

I tend to prefer true sativas and crosses that are mostly sativa, even if in a few cases they are only slightly more sativa, so I listed them first, but I do enjoy a few indica dominant strains too. It is nice to have a little variety now and then. Here are a few I have enjoyed and that are readily available to the public, just as every strain listed above it readily available to the public.

Mr Nice Seedbank - Medicine Man

Serious Seeds - White Russian

Reefermans Seeds - Cherry Bomb Indica

Sagarmatha Seeds - Slyder

Sagarmatha Seeds - Mangolian Indica

Sagarmatha Seeds - Matanuska Tundra

Would you also care to know what movies I enjoy the most or what brand of bathroom tissue I normally use? How about if I wear briefs or boxers, or if I just swing free, care to know that too?

There is not a strain above, and also others I did not take the time to include, that I have not mentioned any number of times as being ones that I like, that I enjoy, that going by my likes and dislikes and personal preferences are ones I would say are very good strains from quality breeders and that are better than the 'flavor of the month' strains that all the bubble-gummers here go all Lady Gaga over. 

In case you hadn't noticed there are a number of Cup winners in that list, some of them that have won multiple Cups over a number of years. Not all were 1st place, some were only 2nd place or 3rd place, but most of them still won something at some time or another in some competition, or in numerous competitions. 

Now let me see ... being the old man that I am my memory is not what it used too be ... so let's see .. how many Cups has SubCool won? Hummmmm ... I seem to come up with ZERO wins. Am I correct or did he win something I am unaware of? 

But I forgot ... he claims all Cups are bought and paid for, all achieved by bribes and not ever the result of quality breeding by truly skilled breeders ... so he is above entering his strains.

That is a handy way to keep from being embarrassed when you would lose year after year after year ... make no attempt and you cannot fail ... but you can still claim anything you desire because who can prove you too be wrong ... and that is how PlushBerry is; "probably the greatest strain in the world!"


----------



## cerberus (Jan 24, 2011)

reading is fundamental


----------



## tardis (Jan 25, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Serious Seeds - Kali Mist
> 
> Sagarmatha Seeds - Western Winds


Since Kali Mist and Western Winds are supposed to be the same thing, which one was better smoke in your opinion? Also vhs or betamax?


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 26, 2011)

tardis said:


> Since Kali Mist and Western Winds are supposed to be the same thing, which one was better smoke in your opinion?



A number of strains over the years that were very similar have been claimed to have been the same thing but I never believed Kali Mist and Western Winds; "to be the same thing," as in identical genetics, but I have said there are real similarities and have told people who could not shell out the price of Kali Mist to give Western Winds a try because I believe it to be as close to Kali Mist as they would find. 

When I have grown them their finishing times, physical appearance, flowering stretch, yields, odor and flavor were different enough that while the highs were very similar I found it difficult to believe they were the very same genetics, and since I have grown each several times, all from seeds, I doubt it was just a phenotype difference that would explain the differences between the two mentioned. 

I could believe that they both came from the same strain lines, but not the same actual genetics, as in the same parent plants, which would more or less make one or the other a knockoff that unlike other knockoffs did not share the same name with the other. 

In my opinion Kali Mist is better but not so much better that I would ever pass on growing Western Winds or not recommend it. 




> Also vhs or betamax?


I never had a Betamax .. I had a couple VHS players though ....but I am more of a Blu-ray sort of guy actually ....... though I would sort of like to see 8-tracks make a comeback, just for the nostalgia thing though. It was always fun having them unwound running all through the house from room to room so I could splice a break and then rewind them.


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Jan 26, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> .. how many Cups has SubCool won? Hummmmm ... I seem to come up with ZERO wins. Am I correct or did he win something I am unaware of?


Would I be right in assuming that for a "strain" to stand any chance of winning anything, the strain in question needs to have a certain degree of stability?
Subcool's "strains" seem to have so many possible phenotypes that I don't personally refer to them as strains. I feel that as a breeder he has only done half the job - he needs to spend a lot more time and effort to reduce the number of phenotypes. 
It amazes me when I read of people growing a shitload of seeds in the hope of finding a specific phenotype - for the money you pay, you should not have to hope and prey that you get the pheno you wanted (and paid for).

I'm not saying that he hasn't bred good "strains", but he needs to finish the job.


----------



## Tigers Wood (Jan 26, 2011)

anyone believing winning a cup means anything is living in the 90's 

this new plant looks decent but a comment or 2 he makes leads me to believe it could possibly fall short of being the best or even a top 10 all time 

thats all i have to say about it and not going to get further into a debate


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 26, 2011)

Grumpy Old Dreamer said:


> Would I be right in assuming that for a "strain" to stand any chance of winning anything, the strain in question needs to have a certain degree of stability?
> Subcool's "strains" seem to have so many possible phenotypes that I don't personally refer to them as strains. I feel that as a breeder he has only done half the job - he needs to spend a lot more time and effort to reduce the number of phenotypes.
> It amazes me when I read of people growing a shitload of seeds in the hope of finding a specific phenotype - for the money you pay, you should not have to hope and prey that you get the pheno you wanted (and paid for).
> 
> I'm not saying that he hasn't bred good "strains", but he needs to finish the job.



I would agree ... and in his case he likes to use an F2 in many of his crosses and that always increases the number of phenotypes. But he's always done that and his gear has always had multiple phenotypes for people to have to wade through in hopes of finding the good phenotype. If you find it you are very lucky and you will likely like it, but considering the odds and risk his gear should be priced more Green House Seeds gear or K.C. Brains gear than priced like the true top breeders gear. But then slapping a high price on something is one way of creating the false impression that it has to be high quality and worth the price because if it were not, then it would be cheaper, or at least that is what some want you to think when you look at the price of their gear.


----------



## Unnk (Jan 26, 2011)

honestly from what ive grown from subcool i had a 6 fems outa 10 seeds on a jtr 10 pack and the representation wasnt all over the place had 2 diff pheno's one more pine one more lemon i just dont understand where ppl get these crazy outcomes from his seeds and i still order from other places but i still cant find a high to compete with this jtr and ive grown

dna's la woman , sharksbreath ,hashplant haze 

and

mr nice's medicine man, ssh

out of all those the jtr still topped in buzz quality


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 26, 2011)

Unnk said:


> honestly from what ive grown from subcool i had a 6 fems outa 10 seeds on a jtr 10 pack and the representation wasnt all over the place had 2 diff pheno's one more pine one more lemon i just dont understand where ppl get these crazy outcomes from his seeds.


It's the luck of the draw just like how one person will purchase a pack of 10 regular beans and get 9 or 10 females and someone else will get 6 females and someone else will get 2 or 1 or none. You just never know if lady luck will be with you or not. Some people will not see many phenotypes and others will see so much variation they they could easily believe they were sent a pack of mixed strains. This is nothing new to his gear, it has been something people have complained about ever since I first heard of his line a number of years back. There is always someone who is totally satisfied and loves it and there is always someone who is totally dissatisfied and hates it and it comes largely from a lack of consistency in phenotypes.


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 26, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> There has always been some confusion among some about Mr. Nice and Shantibaba. Some thought that because Howard Marks is Mr. Nice that Mr. Nice Seeds was owned by Howard Marks and others who knew that Mr. Nice Seeds is owned by Shantibaba wrongly assumed that made him Mr. Nice.
> 
> 
> "The Best" is subjective. What is; "the best to me" might be terrible in someone else's opinion.
> ...


im getting that chery bomb indica from reeferman...hey brick, have you tried any new strains lately? i know you want the old school, but just curiouse if you have tried any strains from cali connect or tga that u liked.


----------



## doowmd (Jan 26, 2011)

littleflavio said:


> im getting that chery bomb indica from reeferman...hey brick, have you tried any new strains lately? i know you want the old school, but just curiouse if you have tried any strains from cali connect or tga that u liked.


It was out of stock on attitude. Where'd ya find it?


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 26, 2011)

hemp depot im sure.


----------



## doowmd (Jan 26, 2011)

They had a description but it didn't say wether or not it was in stock. plus you have to send payment THEN they send your package which doubles the wait time AND they say lost or confiscated packages are not their responsibility, which I can understand, but y not offer a guarantee for a lil' extra like other places (ahem *tude,singleseedcenter*).


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 26, 2011)

littleflavio said:


> im getting that chery bomb indica from reeferman...hey brick, have you tried any new strains lately? i know you want the old school, but just curiouse if you have tried any strains from cali connect or tga that u liked.


I will try a new or newish strain now and then if I read enough good things about it and it is not to heavy of an indica. If they offer feminized beans, which I am not a major fan of, I tend to purchase two beans of various newer strains from The Single Seed Center rather whole packs and find out if I like them enough to want to grow more. I have not tried any of the Cali Connection line but I figure I will get around to it but I will pass on the SubCool/TGA line. 

One thing I do like to do now and then is compare knockoffs of top quality strains to the originals when I read that a knockoff is supposedly pretty good. I like to find out for myself if it is close or not to the original and in what ways one might differ from the other. I will do the same thing, purchase two seeds of a knockoff, if they are feminized, and give them a go. 

When it comes to just trying something new I am not as anti-newer strains as I might seem. I do like to give certain things a try. But it is seldom that one impresses me and makes me fall in love with it. Many I would say have been good, but they were not great, they were not special and they almost never live up to the hype I see people here giving them or breeder claims. 

Something else I like to do is find what I call 'value strains.' Strains that are fairly low price but for what you get in return for your money is still a pretty decent value. It isn't top quality but for the high and the yield you get in comparison to the low price for someone on a lower budget they can be a real value .. and now and then I like to try a strain or two that I feel might be a 'value strain.' 

But I do those sorts of things after a few runs of an old standard or three that I know I will enjoy.


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 26, 2011)

doowmd said:


> *They had a description but it didn't say wether or not it was in stock.* plus you have to send payment THEN they send your package which doubles the wait time AND they say lost or confiscated packages are not their responsibility, which I can understand, but y not offer a guarantee for a lil' extra like other places (ahem *tude,singleseedcenter*).


If you were talking about Hemp Depot, when you look at the price page it will say if something is out of stock or not. 

You do need to add a second choice, a backup choice in case what you ordered was in stock when you sent in your order but they ran out of stock by the time your order arrived. That has never happened to me but I have read a handful of messages over the years where it has happened to people so it can happen. 

I have used Hemp Depot a pretty fair number of times and never had an order not arrive but like you I would like them to offer guaranteed shipping. I think the reason they don't is their prices are a bit high already and adding guaranteed shipping might be more than people would want to pay, so maybe they figure few people would use it or with the additional cost it might drive some customers to other seedbanks with lower prices where even with guaranteed shipping an order might not cost more than regular shipping from Hemp Depot.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 26, 2011)

doowmd said:


> They had a description but it didn't say wether or not it was in stock. plus you have to send payment THEN they send your package which doubles the wait time AND they say lost or confiscated packages are not their responsibility, which I can understand, but y not offer a guarantee for a lil' extra like other places (ahem *tude,singleseedcenter*).


click seed prices and read disclaimer at top. The seeds in red are out of stock i believe. I think they are in stock. HD is a good bank I've used them before no problem as has lilfavio and are a official distributer of subs gear as well (best prices too). If you need seeds right away may not be for you but if your looking for CBI where else are you gonna get it? Send em a money order it only takes a lil longer.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 26, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> If you were talking about Hemp Depot, when you look at the price page it will say if something is out of stock or not.
> 
> You do need to add a second choice, a backup choice in case what you ordered was in stock when you sent in your order but they ran out of stock by the time your order arrived. That has never happened to me but I have read a handful of messages over the years where it has happened to people so it can happen.
> 
> I have used Hemp Depot a pretty fair number of times and never had an order not arrive but like you I would like them to offer guaranteed shipping. I think the reason they don't is their prices are a bit high already and adding guaranteed shipping might be more than people would want to pay, so maybe they figure few people would use it or with the additional cost it might drive some customers to other seedbanks with lower prices where even with guaranteed shipping an order might not cost more than regular shipping from Hemp Depot.


If you think about it, Attitude is more expensive for many things like sub's gear for instance. They are not a breeder and they have to pay for the seeds and if they are confiscated they would have to eat that price if they guaranteed shipping. All that would happen is they would have to charge more money to every customer to make up for the price of that just like attitude charges more for standard shipping, the freebies aren't free. WhenI used Attitude I didn't get the guaranteed shipping and they came just fine and hempdepot is alsoa reliable seedbank that isn't in the business of ripping people off. Besidesthey have great stealth shipping, the best IMO maybe only sannies was better.


----------



## doowmd (Jan 26, 2011)

Yea, I went back and looked at the price page. it showed the cherry bomb as in stock. (and for $95). There's pro's and cons w/ everything I guess. "Tude doesn't have something in stock, 'depot charges too much w/o a gurantee. (If cherrybomb was in stock at the tude it'd cost approx. $3 more w/ guarantee and all) But if you say you've used 'em ('Depot) w/ success, and have faith in 'em, Bricktop, then I wouldn't have a prob trying em'. Maybe one of these days.......


----------



## henery (Jan 26, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> thanks brick ill give that a try next round all cmh...+ rep when i can i gave out too much already


 Oh yeah give brick rep points and me crap and I was the one to tell you all this and you never believed me so now do ya dude? You need to keep an open mind in this hobby don't believe everything but don't be so quick to dismiss every thing either have a good day no hard feelings!


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 26, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> If you think about it, Attitude is more expensive for many things like sub's gear for instance. They are not a breeder and they have to pay for the seeds and if they are confiscated they would have to eat that price if they guaranteed shipping. All that would happen is they would have to charge more money to every customer to make up for the price of that just like attitude charges more for standard shipping, the freebies aren't free. WhenI used Attitude I didn't get the guaranteed shipping and they came just fine and hempdepot is alsoa reliable seedbank that isn't in the business of ripping people off. Besidesthey have great stealth shipping, the best IMO maybe only sannies was better.



For some seeds Hemp Depot charges more and on a few they are less, but then that can be the same with any seedbank. It could depend on how much markup they add to their beans and it might also be based on what they pay for seeds. I have owned several businesses, a car dealership and a marina/boat dealership and with cars ever dealer would pay the exact same price for the exact same vehicle but with boats the more you ordered the better pricing you would get. Possibly breeders, or some breeders anyway, give better pricing to seedbanks that order larger quantities of their seeds and that could be what explains the price difference, at least in some cases.

What you said about Attitude's so called freebies is something I said a day or two ago in a thread, that they are not really free. The price of every bean sold is slightly marked up to cover the cost of the so called freebies so in a way what they really are, are beans that you are made to purchase at a reduced rate. That is, if you figure you pay slightly more for each pack you do want to order that additional amount is what you pay for the beans that you would not be ordering but they are basically crammed down your throat and called free. 

As for the reliability of Hemp Depot, I have said it is a very good business to deal with for years and recommend them very often. When I post the seedbank rating site information I often post I always highlight the seedbanks with 4 stars or more because they are the most reliable and that means that Hemp Depot is always highlighted. 

I like it, I use it, I have never had any problem with it.


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 26, 2011)

> *Originally Posted by wyteberrywidow  * *thanks brick ill give that a try next round all cmh...+ rep when i can i gave out too much already*





henery said:


> Oh yeah give brick rep points and me crap and I was the one to tell you all this and you never believed me so now do ya dude? You need to keep an open mind in this hobby don't believe everything but don't be so quick to dismiss every thing either have a good day no hard feelings!



If you want the +rep he can give it to you instead of me for all I care. I'm not a rep whore. I tell people all the time to not bother giving me any +rep. I wish the idea had never been thought of, on this site and others that call it karma and mojo and all sorts of other things. It's like Jr. high school popularity crap to me.


----------



## Unnk (Jan 26, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I have not tried any of the Cali Connection line but I figure I will get around to it but I will pass on the SubCool/TGA line.


To each his own, but may I ask why? Not even to give one 10 pack a try? IMO anything anyone says online about any product they get from seed can be a total fabrication but in all honesty... Would not trying for your self be the only way to give them a real chance? Who knows you might like the gear lol. What about JTR , Pandora , or JCBX. Because if you havent tried any of the Jacks Cleaner line i suggest you do.


----------



## g13hydo (Jan 26, 2011)

ive bought over 50 tga subcool seeds and have never gotten a male


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 26, 2011)

henery said:


> Oh yeah give brick rep points and me crap and I was the one to tell you all this and you never believed me so now do ya dude? You need to keep an open mind in this hobby don't believe everything but don't be so quick to dismiss every thing either have a good day no hard feelings!


You did not say what he said.You said feed high noitrogen in the first weeks from seed..He after 4 weeks add a mh light...Damn dude read..What you gave was misinformation


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 26, 2011)

henery said:


> I am not new to this just don't post as much as you guy's but this is indeed fact!
> If you don't believe me try it what would it hurt you will thank me later!
> Veg with a light with lots of blue have cool temps eg 68 70 and feed high Nitrogen fert you will be surprised If ya follow all this it is not uncommon to have 90% female ratio's!


Look what you said.You say its a fact



Brick Top said:


> I can't say, and I never really thought about it. I was only curious if what was unable to be remembered about how to increase the female to male percentage was the information I posted or if it was different.
> 
> But if I were to venture a guess I would say the exact type of bulb, MH, CMH, conversion MH would not likely matter as long as the color spectrum would remain the same as what is considered optimal ... which might not be possible to get from those other types of bulbs ... but if it would I would tend to believe the plants would not 'care' in the least what design the light source was ... and only 'care' about the light spectrum they received.
> 
> ...


 Then look at what he said....DO you think you deserve rep??????
He says opinion see the difference..


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 26, 2011)

g13hydo said:


> ive bought over 50 tga subcool seeds and have never gotten a male


That's just a joke right?

I have grown one Querkle and it was a male.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 26, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> That's just a joke right?
> 
> I have grown one Querkle and it was a male.


I grew out 2 querkles and both were male.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 26, 2011)

g13 be stealing all our fems! grrrr


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 26, 2011)

g13hydo said:


> ive bought over 50 tga subcool seeds and have never gotten a male



Wow, call Rilpey's Believe It Or Not!

On second thought don't bother. They won't believe you.


----------



## JimBro (Jan 26, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Wow, call Rilpey's Believe It Or Not!
> 
> On second thought don't bother. They won't believe you.


 Yeah, that's a tough one to believe. May be true, but no one's gonna buy it so you probably shouldn't try to sell it.


----------



## doowmd (Jan 26, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Wow, call Rilpey's Believe It Or Not!
> 
> On second thought don't bother. They won't believe you.


yea I got a little tickled when I read the "I got 50 females out of 50 seeds" quote. I almost called bullshit, but didn't want to start any drama, but since "it's already been brought it": BULLSHIT Any one who buy's the fact that he got 50 of 50 females.....
"I got some ocean front property in Arizona, from my front porch u can see the sea.""If you'll buy that I'll throw the GoldenGate in free".


----------



## tardis (Jan 27, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> A number of strains over the years that were very similar have been claimed to have been the same thing but I never believed Kali Mist and Western Winds; "to be the same thing," as in identical genetics, but I have said there are real similarities and have told people who could not shell out the price of Kali Mist to give Western Winds a try because I believe it to be as close to Kali Mist as they would find.
> 
> When I have grown them their finishing times, physical appearance, flowering stretch, yields, odor and flavor were different enough that while the highs were very similar I found it difficult to believe they were the very same genetics, and since I have grown each several times, all from seeds, I doubt it was just a phenotype difference that would explain the differences between the two mentioned.
> 
> ...


AWSOME! Exactly the answer I was seeking! kali Mist shall be the choice!


----------



## RawBudzski (Jan 27, 2011)

Screw that. Aurora indica ftw


----------



## tardis (Jan 27, 2011)

OK! I been waiting a few weeks to order that plushberry now, I admit it. especially after a smoke report I read, despite being amateurish (not that mine arn't), I really liked the fact that he mentioned that plushberry stayed just as strong in week 2 as first puff... WHERE IS IT, is it gonna pop up while i'm at a party at superbowl weekend so I dont' get it? damn it!


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 27, 2011)

> *Originally Posted by Brick Top  * *Wow, call Rilpey's Believe It Or Not!
> 
> On second thought don't bother. They won't believe you.*






doowmd said:


> yea I got a little tickled when I read the "I got 50 females out of 50 seeds" quote. I almost called bullshit, but didn't want to start any drama, but since "it's already been brought it": BULLSHIT Any one who buy's the fact that he got 50 of 50 females.....
> "I got some ocean front property in Arizona, from my front porch u can see the sea.""If you'll buy that I'll throw the GoldenGate in free".


It was just another one of SubCool's bubblegummer groupies trying to protect his/her breeder-rock-star idol .. or a SubCool operative attempting to perform damage control. 

If you think about the claim it becomes more and more absurd. I have known a few people who bought packs of ten regular seeds (not SubCools seeds, people I know won't grow them) and they did end up with 10 females but normally I end up with around 6, maybe 7 females and now and then less, as do most people I personally know who grow from regular beans. The odds of 50 out of 50 being females are about equal to someone riding a horse sitting backwards on it at a full gallop firing a rifle backwards over their shoulder using a mirror to site with and shooting another bullet out of the sky. 

Then you also have to consider the odds of 50 out of 50 seeds germinating. I do not keep track of an actual percentage of successfully popped beans but I would guess in my case for it to be mid to upper 90% but not 100%, and I ain't bad at poppin' beans. That just does not happen, not with that many beans, there will be a few that do not pop or that pop but then do not push out and die and there is no way of knowing what sex a bean that did not pop was or what the sex of one that popped but did not push out and instead died.


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 27, 2011)

tardis said:


> AWSOME! Exactly the answer I was seeking! kali Mist shall be the choice!


If you only grew Western Winds you would not be disappointed and say you do not like it and wish you had grow Kali Mist or something else, but if you grew both at the same time, when you sampled each there would be a very high percentage chance that you would say you really like Western Winds but you have to give the edge to Kali Mist and say it is noticeably better. Not massively better, but noticeably better. 

Western Winds is a great second choice to Kali Mist for someone who is looking for the same basic high but who has a tighter budget. They will not feel they purchased low grade genetics, but it is just a tad bit less impressive. Now I would call it a 'value strain,' in that it is damn close to Kali Mist and for the difference in price that makes it a darn good value, but if someone wants the best rather than almost the best, then Kali Mist would be the better option.

Enjoy!


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Jan 31, 2011)

phenix white said:


> Ok..No i never tried TGA or even been to california,nor have i been to the uk...But judgeing by your avatar pic id say what the hell do the old know about the young??? In almost every post i have read from you it has way to much thought put into it..it's fucking weed,not life! Before you point fingers and make judgement apon sommething i wrote or started or accuse me of advertiseing for sumone ask me directly!!! ..No where in your incoherant RAMBLE' did you say anything worth reading...Who cares what my agenda behind my post was..Im here for advice when need'd or help..im here to spread good news about something exciting in the industry thats new! Your attacks point out maybe a tad of jealousy . I will say this, the Attitude sponsers Subcool and TGA right? Subcool has a company right? Subcool with add'd help has devolped some impressive great strains...Now What have you contributed?


I guess you need to look into the forum a little more, little miss sunshine! Holy crap, I can't believe you could insult bricktop like that, he's been around forever and contributed more in a month than you will your entire miserable life. He didn't even insult or put you down, just offered a nice explanation which you immediatlely pissed all over. Grow up and get a clue, try doing a little more reading and a little less chitchat from that mouth of yours that obviously doesnt know when to shut up.


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Jan 31, 2011)

Bricktop, I wanted to thank you for this post, the one that contains this part:


The environmental factors that influence the sex of the cannabis plant (or the flower in the case of hermaphrodites), are among other things:
The quantity of nitrogen and potassium of the seedbed. Humidity and moistness of the seedbed.
Level of temperatures.
Colour of the light used.
Length of daylight.
Stress, any form of stress, makes that more male individuals will originate from seed. Even the taking of cuttings from female cannabis plants may produce male or hermaphrodite cuttings.
To optimize the result, changes in one or more of the above-mentioned environmental factors for a certain period during marijuana growth, may be applied. During this time these environmental factors will deviate from the standard growing system for maximum harvest and quality, as described in nursery literature. The desired change(s) in the environmental factor(s) are started from the moment that the marijuana seedling has three pairs of real leaves (not counting the seed-lobes). This is the moment that male and/or female predisposition in florescence is being formed. After approximately two weeks the standard growing system can be reconverted to.
Of the 5 above-mentioned environmental factors the first three are the most practical:


Level of nitrogen and potassium of the seedbed: A heightening of the standard level of nitrogen makes for more female cannabis plants originating from the weed seeds. A lowering of the nitrogen level shows more male cannabis plants. A heightening of the level of potassium tends to show more male marijuana plants, while a lowering of the potassium level shows more female marijuana plants. A combination of a higher nitrogen level for the period of a week or two and a lowering of the potassium level is recommended.
Humidity and moistness of the seedbed: a higher humidity makes for an increase in the number of female cannabis plants from weed seed, a lowering for an increase in male cannabis plants. The same is valid for the moistness of the seedbed.
Level of temperatures: lower temperatures make for a larger number of female marijuana plants, higher temperatures for more male marijuana plants.
Color of light: more blue light makes for female cannabis plants from seed, more red light makes for more male cannabis plants.
Hours of daylight: few hours of daylight (e.g. 14 hours) makes for more female individuals, a long day (e.g. 18 hours) makes for more male cannabis plants.
 Now let me just make a few adjustments here to this. You can do whatever you want to your cannabis plants in seedling stage and early vegetative stage of growth and it will not effect your final male to female ratios. The time when things should be near perfect is in or around the 3rd to 4th week of vegetative growth

PERFECT!!! I knew thats what it was, just couldn't remember where I read it before. What did you get that from, ie a book, etc.? Interested in doing some reading (read the original marijuana growers guide when I was 14 cover to cover) never get enough info. And thats another thing I find amazing, how I can still remember shit (maybe not fine details, but still a lot of shit) considering I was stoned 24/7 from the time I was 13. So much for memory loss! Even short term isn't bad, still. I just have a hard time remembering WHERE I put shit, not WHEN I put it there! Doh!


----------



## RawBudzski (Jan 31, 2011)

NEGATOR AURORA INDICA is the best strain in the world.. it has to be, because im growing it. and if it was not, my world would be shattered.


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Jan 31, 2011)

henery said:


> Oh yeah give brick rep points and me crap and I was the one to tell you all this and you never believed me so now do ya dude? You need to keep an open mind in this hobby don't believe everything but don't be so quick to dismiss every thing either have a good day no hard feelings!


We dismissed what you said because you are wrong, and are showing yourself to be an ass about something thats pretty simple. You heard something and missapplied it, or someone told you wrong, but I guarantee you never got "feed nitrogen to seed" from any marijuana grow guide, anybody thats ever grown even one plant knows you don't "feed" seeds or sprouts!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 31, 2011)

lbezphil2005 said:


> We dismissed what you said because you are wrong, and are showing yourself to be an ass about something thats pretty simple. You heard something and missapplied it, or someone told you wrong, but I guarantee you never got "feed nitrogen to seed" from any marijuana grow guide, anybody thats ever grown even one plant knows you don't "feed" seeds or sprouts!!


Thank you buddy..


----------



## phenix white (Feb 4, 2011)

dam man i stired up a bees nest..man it was a bad dady when i wrote this ..lool


----------



## jch132 (Feb 4, 2011)

tga=hermie pos


----------



## phenix white (Feb 4, 2011)

i dont know a thing bout em..just liked the strain! sounded awsome! But i guess all who were mad or whatever feeling they had well it was rather well ther own!


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 10, 2011)

ordered mine today. better get on em before they sell out.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Feb 10, 2011)

Out of stock over on Attitude already!! I'm lookin forward to reading the journals, anyone who's bought seeds of this strain gonna be posting a journal here on RIU??


----------



## velaf42 (Feb 10, 2011)

plushberry what seed brand is that from ???


----------



## doowmd (Feb 10, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> ordered mine today. better get on em before they sell out.


from the 'tude?




velaf42 said:


> plushberry what seed brand is that from ???


 T.G.A.


----------



## FullMelt (Feb 10, 2011)

out of stock already wtf! went to get my cc in the other room.it was already in my cart !!!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Feb 10, 2011)

doowmd said:


> from the 'tude?
> 
> 
> 
> T.G.A.


Yeah they came in today but are out of stock now Bro'


----------



## auldone (Feb 10, 2011)

I got mine about a half hour before they sold out....

I'm so stoked right now!


----------



## Dreamy (Feb 10, 2011)

I ordered a pack right away this morning when I got the email that they were in stock. If you follow attitude on Facebook they post up when seeds are going to be in stock. Like yesterday they posted plushberry was going to be on the website soon so I knew it was coming, I had my order all ready to go


----------



## doowmd (Feb 10, 2011)

FullMelt said:


> out of stock already wtf! went to get my cc in the other room.it was already in my cart !!!


Oh shit man that's fucked up! I know you was all 



THESkunkMunkie said:


> Yeah they came in today but are out of stock now Bro'



DAMN!!! They must'a only got like 100 packs in, or sumthin!?!?!




auldone said:


> I got mine about a half hour before they sold out....
> 
> I'm so stoked right now!


Lucky dawg! Your gonna do a journal then right? lol (but I'm serious)



Dreamy said:


> I ordered a pack right away this morning when I got the email that they were in stock. If you follow attitude on Facebook they post up when seeds are going to be in stock. Like yesterday they posted plushberry was going to be on the website soon so I knew it was coming, I had my order all ready to go



Yea, I might make a "Dummy" acct. on FB just to do such shit. Can't be havin "Seed updates" posted on my FB Wall so all my friends and family who don't know can know lol.

You and auldone should do a "comparison thread", or "grow off" or sumthin! See who can grow the dankest looking plushberry. (plus be good for comparison on pheno variation in the strain, germ rate, etc.)


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 10, 2011)

I like my phonotypes the way I like my women, short and fat.


----------



## Dreamy (Feb 10, 2011)

doowmd said:


> Oh shit man that's fucked up! I know you was all
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Facebook doesnt work like your thinking. Nothing will be posted on your wall.


----------



## doowmd (Feb 10, 2011)

Dreamy said:


> Facebook doesnt work like your thinking. Nothing will be posted on your wall.


Oh......didn't know that, explain please, bc I thought when you "followed" something on f/b it updated shit on your wall and any of your friends could look at it? As I sat here typing this it occured to me that you can limit who sees links you post and whatnot, but it also occurs to me that everyone is giving up enitirely too much info on FB. I watched that special the other night on MSNBC (I think it was) about FB and it ended up being pretty interesting! W/ all the info we voluntarily supply to FB: our D.O.B's, what we like to buy/read/what kind of music/movies/television who your friends w/ and on and on............. it can get kinda scary if you think about it deeper than the Face value of it (pun intended lol).


Have now changed my mind about setting up a dummy acct. and probably will stop frequenting FB. TY Dreamy for helping me to open my eyes!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 10, 2011)

yeah thats crazy alot of people must have been ordering once it came in


----------



## frmrboi (Feb 10, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> yeah thats crazy alot of people must have been ordering once it came in


pfffff.... Ya think ?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 10, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> pfffff.... Ya think ?


 Now why are you here?To stirr shit up and harass me you just dont rest do you.Fagboy


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 10, 2011)

What is wrong with you you keep giving me likes on my posts like what is your problem too bad this ignore feature sucks


----------



## frmrboi (Feb 10, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> What is wrong with you you keep giving me likes on my posts


it cracks me up when you flip out, LMFAO, oops you did it again. LOL


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 10, 2011)

* 02-10-2011, 05:48 PM *
* frmrboi *

 *




 View Profile  *
 *




 View Forum Posts  *
 *




 View Journal Entries  *
 *




 View Articles  *
 *




 Add as Contact  *
 
*Mr.Ganja*

*  This message is hidden because frmrboi is on your ignore list. *

*View Post*
*Remove user from ignore list*​ 
* View Post *


----------



## pickle8 (Feb 10, 2011)

Got my order in . SWEET!!!


----------



## cerberus (Feb 11, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> yeah thats crazy alot of people must have been ordering once it came in


thats called marketing.. its something no one will doubt sub's a master at.


----------



## tingpoon (Feb 11, 2011)

yes TGA has arguably the most exotic crosses, i was able to get this right before it went out of stock thankfully


----------



## Banditt (Feb 11, 2011)

DUDES!!!!! It's the greatest strain in the world of course it sold out in like an hour. lolol


----------



## tardis (Feb 11, 2011)

cerberus said:


> thats called marketing.. its something no one will doubt sub's a master at.


There is nothing wrong with Sub being a master at marketing. Better him than someone with shit genetics. I'm sure i'll grow outta his gear someday and my taste will be with another breeders gear, but until then i'm lovin my subcool strains. My quagmire is always between choosing from reputable looking companies seeds to grow and test their stuff for my smoking needs (aka mosca, alphakronik, cali connection, next generation seeds) or to just grow subcools stuff which i know i'll love (even when a new strain). I'm curious to see how the seeds i got on my cheesequake using Flav pollen will turn out and compare to the gear subcool releases himself. So thats a third category, seeds which have been crossed but both parents are from subcool.

I'm not trying to lick his ass, he honestly has great genetics. Better he is a marketing genius then those crappy genetic pumpers at greenhouse.


----------



## indicahog (Feb 11, 2011)

Banditt said:


> DUDES!!!!! It's the greatest strain in the world of course it sold out in like an hour. lolol


You can get a load of sub cool at everyonedoesit, they sell TGA Subcool Cannabis Seeds and seem to have some stock in.

Free shipping on beans and I have always got my order very quickly, once a little delayed but they soon put it right.

Indica Rules


----------



## frmrboi (Feb 11, 2011)

indicahog said:


> You can get a load of sub cool at everyonedoesit, TGA Subcool Cannabis Seeds and seem to have some stock in.


 You can get all of TGAs gear at Hemp Depot for $70/10 (when you buy 3 packs). $5 shipping & handling. http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/TGA/index.htm
no Plush yet though.


----------



## cerberus (Feb 13, 2011)

tardis said:


> There is nothing wrong with Sub being a master at marketing. Better him than someone with shit genetics. I'm sure i'll grow outta his gear someday and my taste will be with another breeders gear, but until then i'm lovin my subcool strains. My quagmire is always between choosing from reputable looking companies seeds to grow and test their stuff for my smoking needs (aka mosca, alphakronik, cali connection, next generation seeds) or to just grow subcools stuff which i know i'll love (even when a new strain). I'm curious to see how the seeds i got on my cheesequake using Flav pollen will turn out and compare to the gear subcool releases himself. So thats a third category, seeds which have been crossed but both parents are from subcool.
> 
> I'm not trying to lick his ass, he honestly has great genetics. Better he is a marketing genius then those crappy genetic pumpers at greenhouse.


 
my condescending comment was not at sub's marketing, I used to be a marketing events coordinator for a large beverage firm. My comment was directed to the fact that this thread has numerous pages talking about the quality and how peoples opinions are swayed by all these forums and marketing events. and then this really genius statement with an implication of "how could this happen"..

I am neither defending nor attacking subs breeder skills. He has a great dirt receipt and hes a good ad man..


----------



## raiderman (Feb 13, 2011)

off my last subcool grow got 7 males out of 10 seeds ,totally Uncool.i buy fems now ,saves on transplanting and wasting expensive soil mixes.


----------



## raiderman (Feb 13, 2011)

i like hemp depot , but i'm goin for chimeras mental floss from there on next gro,thanks.


----------



## madcatter (Feb 13, 2011)

It is funny, but mentioned that I hadn't had any good Acupulco Gold or Panama red in about 30 years.... yep that is 30.... and know the "Strains" from heaven roll in daily.... Hmmmmmmm..... 
Listening to old guys can save you some mistakes... you will never live long enough to make them all your self!


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Aug 10, 2011)

raiderman said:


> i like hemp depot , but i'm goin for chimeras mental floss from there on next gro,thanks.


Are they pretty safe? I've been wondering about them, they carry a few I'd like to try but I've been afraid to try them.


----------



## scichosis (Aug 31, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Phenix = bad karma, won't listen and prolly thinks that's how you spell pheonix


ah man this is an old thread and pretty pathetic of me but i just HAVE to point out that isn't how you spell phoenix... hahaha!! sorry but if you make out someone is dumb for not knowing how to spell a word, at least know how to spell it yourself!! XP


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 31, 2011)

scichosis said:


> ah man this is an old thread and pretty pathetic of me but i just HAVE to point out that isn't how you spell phoenix... hahaha!! *sorry but if you make out someone is dumb for not knowing how to spell a word,* at least know how to spell it yourself!! XP


how about someone that is just as dumb for not knowing grammar but still points out someone else's flaws?
Nice first post asshole.


----------



## Banditt (Aug 31, 2011)

raiderman said:


> off my last subcool grow got 7 males out of 10 seeds ,totally Uncool.i buy fems now ,saves on transplanting and wasting expensive soil mixes.


Did the 3 remaining females end up hermies?


----------



## phenix white (Aug 31, 2011)

Want to attack me for spelling and grammer?!? If you even fucking knew me or knew that sometimes artists or other non norm people may want to have there own stamp and there own spelling..PHENIX What is even stupider than your failed attempt at cALLING ME OUT ON MIS SPELLING AND MUCH MORE WITH THE ATTITUDE I TAKE EXTREME PRIDE IN TELLING YA TO fuck off! phenix white IS MY ARTIST name. NOW get off the gas jack! And go play grower in your parents basement!


scichosis said:


> ah man this is an old thread and pretty pathetic of me but i just HAVE to point out that isn't how you spell phoenix... hahaha!! sorry but if you make out someone is dumb for not knowing how to spell a word, at least know how to spell it yourself!! XP


----------



## phenix white (Aug 31, 2011)

lol thanxx!


jesus of Cannabis said:


> how about someone that is just as dumb for not knowing grammar but still points out someone else's flaws?
> Nice first post asshole.


----------



## FriendlyTokez (Aug 31, 2011)

i cant even put into words how much i love TGA. whoever in charge of crossing strains there is genius, such creative crosses that are all strong hitters. no weak strains at TGA. more like brain-melting ones...Qrazy Train, The Third Dimension, Pandora's Box, Space Bomb, Space Queen, Plushberry...those are my favorites out of TGA. 
at the same time there strains are so strong it can be a little overwhelming to only smoke TGA strains. most of them are cerebral. the body highs from them make you feel oozy.


----------



## Paperhouse (Aug 31, 2011)

Does Subcool have any feminized seeds or strictly reggie only?


----------



## doowmd (Aug 31, 2011)

strictly reg.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Aug 31, 2011)

regular seeds, ive decided to makes seeds from the few males i got and just make my own free seeds. 1 male plant can get you thousands of seeds off of just 1 plant.

i crossed the Mango-lemon pheno i had of my Vortex with my Jillybean and im awaiting the seeds to be ready in about 5 weeks.


----------



## Stu Toned (Sep 9, 2011)

I have club that sells TGA Subcool gear,and they're telling me that Plushberry is unstable..
Is there any truth to that??? but yet they are sold out of plushberry every trip in there...


----------



## yesum (Sep 10, 2011)

So how is the buzz off this? I am looking for laid back indica bliss.


----------



## sniffer (Sep 10, 2011)

no buzz for me , , only hermies and weak plants


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 10, 2011)

first time im growing some tga seeds (the flav) growing them alongside angel heart from mr nice, 

im not sure what others expect to get from a pack of 10 seeds but if i get 1or2 good plants i can run next time as a clone i consider that a win, as often i go through strains and find nothing better than i already have so i just move on to another strain

i only had room to crack 5 of the tga seeds as i had already dedicated most of the space to the angel heart and some Jamaican grape, out of 5 flav seeds 4 popped up and were more vigorous through veg than the angel heart 

out of the 4 plants 2 were male, i have 2 females growing now, 1 of them looks low yielding and is crap, the other one is very big, and has some beautiful looking buds developing on a large sativa type structure, (spacequeen pheno) buy the looks of it with plenty of resin and a very strong lemonade / lemon sherbet smell, i cant wait to smoke this and run her next time as a clone topped into a nice bush


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Sep 10, 2011)

I have much respect for tga genetics. I dont particularly agree with them being in business, i think there hearts are more geared towards compassion, and in my opinion....trading or selling something for money is nothing under compassionate.. A Church is a compassionate center-organization( donations are never forced and only asked for)...they never charge and they impact lives as well ( no im not a believer in god) even if it cost you to make the seeds...If your a compassionate caregiver then breed on donations ( and if your shit is good like subs is Im sure ppl will donate much money, maybe more than selling...who knows) 

Compassionate caregivers is a very bad choice of words for labeling if your making $$$ in the medical marijuana sector ....NOWWWW. Thats said, this is directed at every breeder that sells seeds under medical marijuana provisions. Just cause the laws say u can, doesn't mean you should! As much as the laws try to dictate morals, they are often in violation of morals themselves....just like prohibition....banning nature is flat out wrong and immoral to a planet that supports our very existence. Non-Profit regulation still does not include the banning of retailing seeds. Breeders claim it cost money....well thats where the compassion part comes in. Ive said this to many breeders and infamous people within this industry like danny danko, and all have agreed. I credit shantibaba for enlightening me about the issues of selling seeds under medical marijuana provision. So, "non-profit" quotations used lightly because when it comes to the seed industry...no one is willing to strictly give seeds away that cost $ to produce......I agree with shantibaba in that all out legalization is the only righteous way....and the only way to honor every persons individual civil rights...not just medical users....and if and when that happens....seeds will be produced and seeds will be sold, Im sure, but at least its not under a fallace manner. 

As far as the TGA genetics go....I love them! I have grown many different strains and have had a lot of phenos from sub...Personally I didnt care for plushberry , id rather have querkle or any querkle cross. Better meds and better taste IMO. I love love love vortex, amazing medicine and a amazing find by team tga. Ive grown dairy queen, chernobyl, ace of spades, jtr, jc, jillybean, qrazy train ( best extract ive had medicinally) ....all in all, tga is pure fire, with great medicinal properties...with great flavors to boot  

Have I had hermies? Yes. However, if you look at that as bunk genetics and never give a strain a chance, you are making a very poor choice. Its a part of the species number 1. Number 2, stess induction is something that inclines this NATURAL tendency. 3. Most times its actually induced by the grower and not the genetics....ie....bad environment....running them to long...packing them to tight....over watering-feeding, many things can cause hermies...and most of the time its because of inexpierenced hands  

Lastly, when your genetics test above 20% THC the testing facilities you actually put yourself in a very small bracket called the .5%. Cause literally everything that has been tested thus far 99.5% of the time its under 20% THC.....So if your not getting a buzz...I recommend you put the crack pipe down and see if that helps...20% THC is LITERALLY enough to get an elephant high....so unless your bigger than a big ol elephant ( sad story for a stoner) your either smoking crack, or have become brain dead and in that case, your not likely to get any head high sometime soon! 

PS--Take a wild guess what the average % is for TGA....no one single company has tested higher yet, collectively speaking....says something....a lot to me! And they have yet to test every strain! They aint scared....and Im sure they handle the heat just lovely 

PSS--For the love of god ppl...this is a fucking cannabis site...not a fucking grammer site...if you pm me talking shit about my grammer or my inability to correct my spelling im gonna smoke even more in hopes that it fucks up my "abilities" to the point you go fucking mad. If your a grammer pro go to a grammer site...not a medical marijuana cultivation site! 

FUCK YOU BRICK TOP---DONT BOTHER TO RESPOND I CANT SEE AND DONT CARE TO SEE ANYTHING FROM YOU, YOU HAVE BEEN ON IGNORE FOR A WHILE....STOP THE PM's...

Cheers--Stay Green


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 10, 2011)

mindbender i agree with most of that i like the funny rant at the end too about the spelling grammar nazi brick top lol


----------



## frmrboi (Sep 10, 2011)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> FUCK YOU BRICK TOP---DONT BOTHER TO RESPOND I CANT SEE AND DONT CARE TO SEE ANYTHING FROM YOU, YOU HAVE BEEN ON IGNORE FOR A WHILE....STOP THE PM's...


ummm BT been banned from here for a couple of months


----------



## theinhibitor (Sep 10, 2011)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> I have much respect for tga genetics. I dont particularly agree with them being in business, i think there hearts are more geared towards compassion, and in my opinion....trading or selling something for money is nothing under compassionate.. A Church is a compassionate center-organization( donations are never forced and only asked for)...they never charge and they impact lives as well ( no im not a believer in god) even if it cost you to make the seeds...If your a compassionate caregiver then breed on donations ( and if your shit is good like subs is Im sure ppl will donate much money, maybe more than selling...who knows)
> 
> Compassionate caregivers is a very bad choice of words for labeling if your making $$$ in the medical marijuana sector ....NOWWWW. Thats said, this is directed at every breeder that sells seeds under medical marijuana provisions. Just cause the laws say u can, doesn't mean you should! As much as the laws try to dictate morals, they are often in violation of morals themselves....just like prohibition....banning nature is flat out wrong and immoral to a planet that supports our very existence. Non-Profit regulation still does not include the banning of retailing seeds. Breeders claim it cost money....well thats where the compassion part comes in. Ive said this to many breeders and infamous people within this industry like danny danko, and all have agreed. I credit shantibaba for enlightening me about the issues of selling seeds under medical marijuana provision. So, "non-profit" quotations used lightly because when it comes to the seed industry...no one is willing to strictly give seeds away that cost $ to produce......I agree with shantibaba in that all out legalization is the only righteous way....and the only way to honor every persons individual civil rights...not just medical users....and if and when that happens....seeds will be produced and seeds will be sold, Im sure, but at least its not under a fallace manner.
> 
> ...


Your post makes no sense. TGA Subcool have some good strains, but THC content does not make a good breeder. 
And from what Ive seen, TGA seeds have many different pheno's which means they haven't taken the time (years) to stabilize it properly. So no, I dont have that much respect for them regardless of their THC content.

I would say greenhouse is one of the better ones since they chemically test all of their weed and put down the right percentages, unlike other breeders that definitely lie *cough* subcool *cough*. 20% THC is very very high for some of their supposedly more indica strains and im not an idiot like you to believe it. Most businesses, especially in the marijuana industry, fudge facts because nothing is regulated in this industry. 

As for THC content, if you just want the percentage, start growing some pure heirloom sativas then and go heavy on the nutes during flowering.


----------



## doowmd (Sep 10, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> ummm BT been banned from here for a couple of months


news to me, what for?


----------



## frmrboi (Sep 11, 2011)

doowmd said:


> news to me, what for?


for being too fat & ugly ......


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Sep 11, 2011)

theinhibitor said:


> I would say greenhouse is one of the better ones since they chemically test all of their weed and put down the right percentages, unlike other breeders that definitely lie *cough* subcool *cough*. 20% THC is very very high for some of their supposedly more indica strains and im not an idiot like you to believe it. Most businesses, especially in the marijuana industry, fudge facts because nothing is regulated in this industry.


This is a joke right? Greenhouse is the biggest joke of a seed company out there. Besides not breeding most of their strains which were bred by Shanti and Neville, their current strains on average don't even compare to most other seed companies.


Some TGA lab results.

*http://fullspectrumlabs.com/test/1103986/

Querkle at 25% THC.
---------------------------------------------------------------------
http://fullspectrumlabs.com/test/1101671/

JTR at 25% thc
---------------------------------------------------------------------
http://fullspectrumlabs.com/test/1103857/

Chernobyl at 22%
---------------------------------------------------------------------
http://fullspectrumlabs.com/test/1101610/

Dairy Queen at 24%*


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Sep 11, 2011)

Yet this guy believes I make no sense, I grow gurly hermie strains and then recommends bs sativas and a seed company that 99% of the world considers con artist and wanna-be's. Awesome...I may make no sense to you inhibitor, but if your putting greenhouse seeds ahead of sub, on any level...YOU my inhibiting friend have some issues of your own...sooooo

Fuck Greenhouse seed company  Its a shad irrational to call me loco when you pump the biggest flop of a seed company known to mankind.....This jokes on you inhibitor  




stonedmetalhead1 said:


> This is a joke right? Greenhouse is the biggest joke of a seed company out there. Besides not breeding most of their strains which were bred by Shanti and Neville, their current strains on average don't even compare to most other seed companies.
> 
> 
> Some TGA lab results.
> ...


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 11, 2011)

what makes a good breeder is down to personal preference on the types of strains you like
you say you like greenhouse that is fine, i have never grown anything from greenhouse seeds so i cant comment personally .. although i know others would find that laughable so its all down to what you prefer 

i am growing angel heart at the moment from mr nice .. breed by shanti this is a cross of mango haze x afghan skunk 
these plants are far from stable and show good phenotype diversity .. some people have encountered hemi plants with angel heart 
although i don't see anyone crying about it on the mr nice forum
i guess when you grow exotic sativa dominated strains that can be prone to hemi traits its something you have to learn to live with once in a while 

many breeders do not offer any strains that take my fancy .. i don't have any loyalty to any breeder over another if it sounds nice and the seeds are a fair price i am happy to try most breeders .. although i did make a short list that im working through at the moment


----------



## TheDarkDefender (Sep 11, 2011)

vortex is actually 15.5%


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Sep 11, 2011)

TheDarkDefender said:


> vortex is actually 15.5%


 One sample might have been 15.5% but there are plenty that hit over 20% no 2 seeds produce the same plant.

Example: http://fullspectrumlabs.com/test/1100004/


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Sep 11, 2011)

Exactly! Very well said. I am in no means saying subcool seeds is my favorite breeder....however I respect his work, and I admire his photography. Personally, I am my own favorite breeder...but I have meet many breeders that have meet my likes. I have grown a lot and I have what makes my day better, and that is all that really matters at the end of the day. 

Mr. Nice strains are always fun and shanti is a very stand up world class dude. Much respect and love for him. 

Now greenhouse...Ive never had one good exp. they refused to replace 300 seeds of king kush that had severe hermie genes. Every last one was a hermie, and that was a costly blow. Customer service was negative, and I never gained any respect for them. 

To each there own. 

**Off subject --depending on the pheno you get of vortex it could be a 15%.....I have 3 moms of vortex. I only have test for my favorite and it was 21.17 THC. Just saying....as a strain..no vortex's thc percentage is not 15% and as a whole I am sure that strain averages above 20% but there is a couple different phenos in that strain...and its one of my favorite medicines...extremely potent...more so the JTR's i grew and also enjoyed greatly!

Cheers--Stay Green




skunkd0c said:


> what makes a good breeder is down to personal preference on the types of strains you like
> you say you like greenhouse that is fine, i have never grown anything from greenhouse seeds so i cant comment personally .. although i know others would find that laughable so its all down to what you prefer
> 
> i am growing angel heart at the moment from mr nice .. breed by shanti this is a cross of mango haze x afghan skunk
> ...


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 11, 2011)

potency is the secondary concern for me personally, i would take a better tasting moreish strain over a bland tasting more potent strain but that's just my preference .. anyway this is my short list lol im working through these breeders , not because i think they are better, but just because they have strains that take my fancy .. with over 2000 strains out there you have to start somewhere 

B.O.G. Seeds sour bubble bogbubble bluemoon rocks

Breeders Choice chocolate rain 

Delta 9 Labs brainstorm haze f.o.g

DJ Short blueberry flo f-13

Moscaseeds c99 bx

Motarebel genetics killa queen killa kush

Mr Nice Seedbank mango haze super silver haze whitewidow nl#5

Next Generation Seed Company grapegod, grapefruit haze, romulan

Reefermans Seeds love potion, c99 

Secret Valley Seeds northern flame, jamican grape

Serious Seeds ak47, bubblegum

TGA Subcool Seeds jack the ripper, vortex, angent orange,

The Cali Connection lemon larry chem valley kush pre98 bubba

Underground Originals killer skunk, smile, blues


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 11, 2011)

skunkd0c said:


> potency is the secondary concern for me personally, i would take a better tasting moreish strain over a bland tasting more potent strain but that's just my preference .. anyway this is my short list lol im working through these breeders , not because i think they are better, but just because they have strains that take my fancy .. with over 2000 strains out there you have to start somewhere
> 
> B.O.G. Seeds sour bubble bogbubble bluemoon rocks
> 
> ...


It's a short but really sweet line up you got there. You have great taste in strains imo


----------



## theinhibitor (Sep 12, 2011)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> Yet this guy believes I make no sense, I grow gurly hermie strains and then recommends bs sativas and a seed company that 99% of the world considers con artist and wanna-be's. Awesome...I may make no sense to you inhibitor, but if your putting greenhouse seeds ahead of sub, on any level...YOU my inhibiting friend have some issues of your own...sooooo
> 
> Fuck Greenhouse seed company  Its a shad irrational to call me loco when you pump the biggest flop of a seed company known to mankind.....This jokes on you inhibitor


Your like a teenager who, to stand out, decides to call one of the better companies "terrible" and a "sham" that produces "gurly hermie sativas" just to stand out and be independent. Sorry for liking sativas I guess, but you can go back and smoke all the indica dominant strains you want, get sleepy, eat a bunch, and do nothing with your life that is apparent from both your username and profile pic. 
Ooh nice link, how about this:
http://fullspectrumlabs.com/test/1002427/ (thc 25%)
Oh and did i mention that they practically always win the cannabis cup or have a runner up AND have STABLE strains that dont show 4-5 phenos like TGA's plushberry? get your head out of your ass.
Oh i forgot to mention that greenhouse sells their seeds cheaper AND feminized, so if you keep intending on getting ripped off, then by all means, order overpriced regular seeds from breeders like TGA and Cali Connection who love "high potency" and use it to lure idiots like you into buying hundreds of dollars worth of shit seeds. 

And like you would know anything about breeding or strains. Whats a 1-3-1 cube cross? have you ever stabilized your germplasm? Whats does half-sib recurrent selection mean? whats a polycross polygeny test? Whats the Sewall Wright formula to predict the yield of an inbred group of hybrids? Yeah you dont know shit so stop talking like you do. Fuck, you dont even know what those tests that your looking at mean or how they are done, the error propagation associated with the numbers, and what the percents actually correspond to. Greenhouse seeds actually tries to make seeds affordable, and sure i dont like a lot of their strains, and arjan is an arrogant asshole, but they have done so much more for the mj community than TGA will ever do. So GTFO and stop talking nonsense.


----------



## Budologist420 (Sep 12, 2011)

theinhibitor said:


> Your like a teenager who, to stand out, decides to call one of the better companies "terrible" and a "sham" that produces "gurly hermie sativas" just to stand out and be independent. Sorry for liking sativas I guess, but you can go back and smoke all the indica dominant strains you want, get sleepy, eat a bunch, and do nothing with your life that is apparent from both your username and profile pic.
> Ooh nice link, how about this:
> http://fullspectrumlabs.com/test/1002427/ (thc 25%)
> Oh and did i mention that they practically always win the cannabis cup or have a runner up AND have STABLE strains that dont show 4-5 phenos like TGA's plushberry? get your head out of your ass.
> Oh i forgot to mention that greenhouse sells their seeds cheaper AND feminized, so if you keep intending on getting ripped off, then by all means, order overpriced regular seeds from breeders like TGA and Cali Connection who love kushes and used kush as a marketing scheme to lure idiots like you into buying hundreds of dollars worth of shit seeds.



complete moron if you knew anything about subcool you would know that he doesnt not like the taste of kushes. hes not a fan of kushes. he doesnt use them as a marketing scheme he use dank genetics with a wide gene pool so that people can find the pheno type that THEY enjoy.

I grow both companys seeds, tga and greenhouse, i'm not saying that greenhouse sucks because the stinkiest plant i've grown outdoors is ghsc white rhino, but tga's plants have more vigor and dont have that chance of being hermie and overall are just better plants. i have kings kush, white rhino, and white widow from ghsc and their turnign out to be very dank, but they arent even close to my void, vortex, deep purple, qleaner from tga.


and btw your the first person i've read on this site backing up ghsc over tga. something must be wrong here.


----------



## theinhibitor (Sep 12, 2011)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> Exactly! Very well said. I am in no means saying subcool seeds is my favorite breeder....however I respect his work, and I admire his photography. Personally, I am my own favorite breeder...but I have meet many breeders that have meet my likes. I have grown a lot and I have what makes my day better, and that is all that really matters at the end of the day.
> 
> Mr. Nice strains are always fun and shanti is a very stand up world class dude. Much respect and love for him.
> 
> ...


Heres the standard deviation of THC percentage of dairy queen, just to show you how wrong you are when you say TGA produces strains above 20% thc, and given that dairy queen is oe of their more potent, you might be surprised:
Out of 5 tests, this is the following THC percentage attained by dairy queen.
22.35%
13.36%
15.93%
14.55%
20.84%
So, the average is 17.406, with a stdev of 3.9, hardly the 20% u keep boasting about.


----------



## theinhibitor (Sep 12, 2011)

Budologist420 said:


> complete moron if you knew anything about subcool you would know that he doesnt not like the taste of kushes. hes not a fan of kushes. he doesnt use them as a marketing scheme he use dank genetics with a wide gene pool so that people can find the pheno type that THEY enjoy.
> 
> I grow both companys seeds, tga and greenhouse, i'm not saying that greenhouse sucks because the stinkiest plant i've grown outdoors is ghsc white rhino, but tga's plants have more vigor and dont have that chance of being hermie and overall are just better plants. i have kings kush, white rhino, and white widow from ghsc and their turnign out to be very dank, but they arent even close to my void, vortex, deep purple, qleaner from tga.
> 
> ...


Yeah i changed it to potency, which was what i was trying to say but i kept thinking about cali connection. but as for why i back up ghsc and not tga its because of the hundred strains i have grown, TGA always shows sloppy results. I love some of their plants, but the amount of pheno's i get is ridiculous and clearly illustrates their lack of time and consideration during breeding. I dont know if you are a breeder, or are breeding, but for me, seeing this is like a slap in the face. I spend YEARS breeding a single strain just to stabilize it and seeing as their are not very stable (maybe save querkle) i feel slighted. 
They release way too early unlike ghsc which spends a lot of time running tests which I find both interesting and professional. I guess thats it. I understand that you might like TGA but I dont understand why you and mixedmelody keep bashing ghsc with seeming little knowledge of what these companies actually do. But by all means prove me wrong.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Sep 12, 2011)

Maybe some people like the idea of being able to pop some seeds and get a couple of different flavours for mothers to clone? I don't know... Each to their own...


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 12, 2011)

Just to clear something up folks, my strain list that i am working on came from this original thread https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/461722-your-top-10-seed-companies.html .. where i listed some breeders and strains they are known for

at no point did i state i have NL5 or any of the strains ..listed next to the breeder

i am currently growing the flav and angelheart and Jamaican grape which are all from breeders on that list

the post was about breeders, and all those breeders i listed i would like to grow virtualy all the strains they have, i thought i would clear this up, as nooblets are sending me pm's asking for nl#5 and various other things LOL


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Sep 12, 2011)

theinhibitor said:


> Yeah i changed it to potency, which was what i was trying to say but i kept thinking about cali connection. but as for why i back up ghsc and not tga its because of the hundred strains i have grown, TGA always shows sloppy results. I love some of their plants, but the amount of pheno's i get is ridiculous and clearly illustrates their lack of time and consideration during breeding. I dont know if you are a breeder, or are breeding, but for me, seeing this is like a slap in the face. I spend YEARS breeding a single strain just to stabilize it and seeing as their are not very stable (maybe save querkle) i feel slighted.
> They release way too early unlike ghsc which spends a lot of time running tests which I find both interesting and professional. I guess thats it. I understand that you might like TGA but I dont understand why you and mixedmelody keep bashing ghsc with seeming little knowledge of what these companies actually do. But by all means prove me wrong.


 i'm growing 4 jillybean, 5 vortex, 4 pandora's box and of the 15 or so vortex i've already grown, i'd say TGA gear is stable, and doesn't hermie like my freebies from greenhouse, which is exactly why i dont buy from them. i get good female/male ratio and ive never had a tga seed fail on me and JTR is better than anything i got to sample from the greenhouse roster. If you dont like the fact that Subcool managed to breed potent sativa/indica hybrids with 7-9 week flowering times, then something is definitely fishy, you are either just trying to fuck with us, or have never grown his gear. m


----------



## tardis (Sep 12, 2011)

theinhibitor said:


> Heres the standard deviation of THC percentage of dairy queen, just to show you how wrong you are when you say TGA produces strains above 20% thc, and given that dairy queen is oe of their more potent, you might be surprised:
> Out of 5 tests, this is the following THC percentage attained by dairy queen.
> 22.35%
> 13.36%
> ...


2 of those phenos are above 20%


----------



## theinhibitor (Sep 12, 2011)

tardis said:


> 2 of those phenos are above 20%


 Yeah just two...look at the avg. and look at the deviation. Doesnt look so stable now retard.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Sep 12, 2011)

theinhibitor said:


> Yeah just two...look at the avg. and look at the deviation. Doesnt look so stable now retard.


That's a small sample to get an average from and you don't know how capable all of the growers were. No 2 seeds are alike so there is always going to be deviation. As for Greenhouse they don't really do any breeding except for some simple crosses. Most of there breeding has been done by Shanti and Nevil before they left and their current offerings of the original strains are F2's and S1's because they don't have the original parents. The new strains they put out like Bubba and Chemdawg are nowhere close to the originals. Go ahead and stick with greenhouse if you like sub par smoke and strains that aren't what they claim to be.


----------



## steampick (Sep 12, 2011)

I grew out 4 Super Lemon Haze (greenhouse's top plant for a while now) plants indoors last year. It produced 4 distinctly different phenotypes and 2 hermies. It was pretty decent smoke, though. Right now I've got 5 Querkle cooking and they are all very much alike, with only slight pheno deviation.


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Sep 13, 2011)

i81two said:


> I just germed 10 diff TGA strains (5 of each, 50 total) and i got 4 fem total. Most germed (75%).
> 
> I am going to do the same run today and will post back.
> 
> I hope these are worth the hype.



Man o man I planted fifty seeds from a Rom x Warlock cross I made three years ago back in May and I had a 50/50 male/female ratio on the thirty eight that germ'd. If I shelled out good coin for the results you had I'd be all bent out of shape! I hope you contacted TGA and they made you whole on this. 

Peace!


----------



## doc111 (Sep 13, 2011)

SmoochieBoochies said:


> Man o man I planted fifty seeds from a Rom x Warlock cross I made three years ago back in May and I had a 50/50 male/female ratio on the thirty eight that germ'd. If I shelled out good coin for the results you had I'd be all bent out of shape! I hope you contacted TGA and they made you whole on this.
> 
> Peace!


It's hard to place blame on germination results. Yes, it could be the breeder's fault, or the seedbank's or it could be the grower's fault. There's almost no way to tell. Everyone who has crappy germination results always claims they've been _"growing for, like, 40 years"_ and they've _"never had such shitty germination rates before."_ I agree, it would be good customer service if sub takes care of him regardless. He can afford to do it, right? I seriously doubt he will though. I guess it all depends on the approach you take with him. He can be a bit grumpy these days.


----------



## cerberus (Sep 14, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> That's a small sample to get an average from and you don't know how capable all of the growers were. No 2 seeds are alike so there is always going to be deviation. As for Greenhouse they don't really do any breeding except for some simple crosses. Most of there breeding has been done by Shanti and Nevil before they left and their current offerings of the original strains are F2's and S1's because they don't have the original parents. The new strains they put out like Bubba and Chemdawg are nowhere close to the originals. Go ahead and stick with greenhouse if you like sub par smoke and strains that aren't what they claim to be.


he has the largest sample that has been tested to date. so as far as 'studies' go this 10 round is the most extensive. second the deviation in seeds is exactly what this dude is bitching about, there shouldnt be that much, it's why you pay 100$ for 10, and not just bag seeds.. thirdly GHS may or may not be the best choice, but with the emerging market (especially the true medical side) consistent results are going to be key.


----------



## doowmd (Sep 14, 2011)

cerberus said:


> he has the largest sample that has been tested to date. so as far as 'studies' go this 10 round is the most extensive. second the deviation in seeds is exactly what this dude is bitching about, there shouldnt be that much, it's why you pay 100$ for 10, and not just bag seeds.. thirdly GHS may or may not be the best choice, but with the emerging market (especially the true medical side) consistent results are going to be key.


So what's the point? You do or don't like greenhouse for consistent results? And if not then what co. has the most consistent results in anyone's opinion?


----------



## Desr (Sep 14, 2011)

this turned into something interesting lol.


----------



## cerberus (Sep 14, 2011)

doowmd said:


> So what's the point? You do or don't like greenhouse for consistent results? And if not then what co. has the most consistent results in anyone's opinion?


 
well who i choose is really an opinion thing, and I am not going to call out specific names, especially in a breeder's forum, its not respectful. But, dogging this guy cause he used a 10 count when nobody has a bigger one doesn't help either. 

Subcool specifically says his breeding "allows" the grower the chance to gene hunt, which also says that they arent homogenized, you can't gene hunt the big house breeder 1/breeder 2 'bubblegum', they are all the same, whether you want that same is your oppinion. This is good or bad depending on what you want, an oppinion thing. So for my oppinion I don't have the time or money to gene hunt, so I choose seed companies that will provide me with what I need. It means I give up the chance to find the one off super plant that becomes the elite clone only of a region, that maybe a less homogonized breeder might offer (indie breeder 1/indie breeder 2). 

so my point, what are you really debating here?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Sep 14, 2011)

cerberus said:


> he has the largest sample that has been tested to date. so as far as 'studies' go this 10 round is the most extensive. second the deviation in seeds is exactly what this dude is bitching about, there shouldnt be that much, it's why you pay 100$ for 10, and not just bag seeds.. thirdly GHS may or may not be the best choice, but with the emerging market (especially the true medical side) consistent results are going to be key.


I'm sorry but how are you even saying greenhouse is consistent? and what test samples? I've barely seen any lab reports from GHS. If I want quality genetics GHS is the last place I look.


----------



## Banditt (Sep 14, 2011)

Greenhouse....lol


----------



## auldone (Sep 14, 2011)

I just tossed a MALE, not hermie, MALE "The Church" from Green House Shit that came in a breeder pack of fem'd seeds. I sent them a nice "POS" email and in their response they said that maybe I made it a male..... Ummmmm I'm not "The One" 

FUCK GHS STRAIT IN THEIR EAR HOLE!!!


----------



## cerberus (Sep 14, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> I'm sorry but how are you even saying greenhouse is consistent? and what test samples? I've barely seen any lab reports from GHS. If I want quality genetics GHS is the last place I look.


as i said earlier i'm not going to throw around names.. mostly that just starts a pissing contest and secondly that accomplishes nothing on an internet thread.. for all i know half the users on this site are just clones for some marketing scheme for a breeder.. I am saying that indi breeders (especially ones that don't claim to have homgenized their strain) are not consistent. if you want to argue about the quality of that consistaincy then thats a seperate fight.

on a side note, I have never tried GHS, I'm more jumping on why people are dogging this dude for his comperison and what people are bitching about. I think sub would agree that idie packs (maybe like himself) have a wider degree of genetic differences and that he believes thats a better thing than to sell seeds that have all been culd down to one basic pheno type..


----------



## Jug Stomper (Sep 20, 2011)

Does TGA have any Indica Dominant strains?


----------



## steampick (Sep 20, 2011)

Querkle is supposed to be indica dom, but it really depends on which of the two phenos you get. To me, even the most indica one still has a good bit of sativa in it. They say 80/20 indica/sativa ratio, but I'd say closer to 60/40, even with the most indica dom plant (currently growing out 5 of them).


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Sep 23, 2011)

cerberus said:


> .. for all i know half the users on this site are just clones for some marketing scheme for a breeder..QUOTE]
> 
> I was growing in a 62w cfl computer tower stealth setup from cuttings of a schwag bagseed alongside my sisters when someone plugged in the ethernet cable. In a bizzarre twist of space-time I was uploaded onto the forums in a flash of green light. Only one thought flowed through my new-found conciousness: "Promote schwag seed companies". Now I lurk in computers everywhere, my conciousness growing, spreading the power of schwag far and wide, knowing that one day...mwah ha ha ha ha!
> 
> This part of your post just struck me as really funny and I'm a bit medicated...


----------



## ClosetSafe (Nov 29, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> I'm sorry but how are you even saying greenhouse is consistent? and what test samples? I've barely seen any lab reports from GHS. If I want quality genetics GHS is the last place I look.





stonedmetalhead1 said:


> The new strains they put out like Bubba and Chemdawg are nowhere close to the originals. Go ahead and stick with greenhouse if you like sub par smoke and strains that aren't what they claim to be.


Subcool seems to like the Green House version of Bubba Kush. Subcool's Bubba Kush isn't from an original cut, it is actually Bubblegum x Kush just like the way Green House does it.



> Bubba&#65279; Kush is BubbleGum X Kush
> 
> I like the taste of this Kush
> 
> subcool420


----------



## JCashman (Nov 30, 2011)

i had planned on writing a whole big long post explaining why some people are retarded, but then decided to take the higher road. i can't believe how misinformed or uninformed some people are. in my opinion, if they won't be open to advice, then fawk em. let them buy up the trash from GH so that i have an easier time scoring the TGA strains i want 

personally i have a friend that grows as well, and he still believes in dumb shit things like the cannabis cup being pure (as opposed to just a giant marketing scam), as well as GHSC being some kind of awesome gift to the growers of this planet. when i ask him why he believes GH's lies-hype-propaganda, he simply tells me that they have to be good if they keep winning cannabis cups... and then i just facepalm and end the conversation. 

over the last two years, with all the gems that have dropped at the more popular seed banks, my poor buddy has still only made GHSC and Barneys Farm purchases. this weekend i'm going to see his new place in michigan and was thinking about surprising him with cuts from my Tahoe OG, and GDP to try and bring him around.


----------



## FriendlyTokez (Nov 30, 2011)

Well GHSC and TGA are not on the same level, that's one thing. I don't necessary think GHSC is garbage but I think they need to wake up a bit with whatever is going on in their grow space.

They can't hold a candle at all to TGA, which for me has 100% germ rate and no hermies. Even though TGA doesn't offer feminized seeds I barely get males, I'm not going to say I don't get males because I do. It's just not memorable because there aren't lots of them. It's impossible to NOT get males when you have regular seeds.
In the beginning when GHSC had whispers of hermies floating around it, I didn't put much salt in it because hermies can also result from stressed plants during veg. Now I'm hearing more and more about hermies. They really have to get on the ball.


----------



## TheOrganic (Feb 16, 2012)

I had quite the array of pheno's with my querkle but I liked them all. Only thing they had in common was a purplish smell and purple colors deep in bud. Growth, buds, and high were diff. with a sour purple pheno I had is intense. My woman hates it.(2high)
I want to try plush and vortex but the killerskunk and chocolope being back is tugging at me. Then there is chocolate rain and others from sannies goddammit I hate fucking seed hunting cause I get so unsure.


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 16, 2012)

TheOrganic said:


> Only thing they had in common was a purplish smell....



I never realized that colors had aromas. What does purple or; "purplish" smell like? How does it differ from red or brown or gray or yellow?


----------



## canna_420 (Feb 16, 2012)

Brick Top said:


> I never realized that colors had aromas. What does purple or; "purplish" smell like? How does it differ from red or brown or gray or yellow?


id guess not like blueish and inbetween greenish.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Feb 16, 2012)

Brick Top said:


> I never realized that colors had aromas. What does purple or; "purplish" smell like? How does it differ from red or brown or gray or yellow?


go buy a pack of magic markers, pop open that purple, smell the purple, then think about what that + cannabis would smell like. or you could grow some querkle and see firsthand(smells better than some lousy magic marker)


----------



## TheOrganic (Feb 16, 2012)

Don't be a smart ass. I guess I couldn't fig out what the smell was maybe a lavender.


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 16, 2012)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> or you could grow some querkle and see firsthand



No one will ever catch me growing any Sub strain.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Feb 16, 2012)

Brick Top said:


> No one will ever catch me growing any Sub strain.


i'm sure you can do it guerrilla style.


----------



## TheOrganic (Feb 16, 2012)

Bricktop order some TGA and just try it out just because you don't want to.


----------



## canna_420 (Feb 16, 2012)

Brick Top said:


> No one will ever catch me growing any Sub strain.


I said that years ago.....

then i tried Chernobyl.

I do think they should be nirvana like prices though


----------



## UGGEB420 (Feb 16, 2012)

Wassup bro I got to disagree with you Plushberry is a great starin but not the best that Tga has to offer thier jack the ripper, vortex and quish are the best hands down and tiny bomb makes incredible concentrates that really have a sweet cherry taste. But in do respect ur choice tho it is one the best smelling and tastiest buds ever tho the taste is in like anything you ever hade and the smell once it's curing is just amazing. I have also grown doggie nuts armagedon it's a great triodes outdoors if you put the love I. It but the quality to me just isn't there, but they are great yielders. Tga genetics are mOstly about the quality not quantity. Witch for me is the what I'm looking for. Also reg seed are better than fem because it won't herm as easy, it can take slot of stress and just over all the genetics are way more stable. Keep It green and keep growing best of luck


----------



## UGGEB420 (Feb 16, 2012)

Wassup bro I've grown plushberry a few times and ther are really only two phynos the black cherry soda which the outliving starts pretty much right away in the calixes not the leaves the other is the space queen they both are great.buoy should grow a 5 pk and see for your self bro j think you will be surprise with the uality of his statins an even more the flavor and smell. Keep it green and keep growing. Much love to the Cana community


----------



## JCashman (Feb 16, 2012)

auldone said:


> I just tossed a MALE, not hermie, MALE "The Church" from Green House Shit that came in a breeder pack of fem'd seeds. I sent them a nice "POS" email and in their response they said that maybe I made it a male..... Ummmmm I'm not "The One"
> FUCK GHS STRAIT IN THEIR EAR HOLE!!!


slow down neo, you should be proud that GHS thinks you can create the Y chromosome. thats a pretty impressive feat. lol.


Arjan is either as dumb as dogshit, or he thinks his customers are as dumb as dog shit.


----------



## JCashman (Feb 16, 2012)

UGGEB420 said:


> Wassup bro I've grown plushberry a few times and ther are really only two phynos the black cherry soda which the outliving starts pretty much right away in the calixes not the leaves the other is the space queen they both are great.buoy should grow a 5 pk and see for your self bro j think you will be surprise with the uality of his statins an even more the flavor and smell. Keep it green and keep growing. Much love to the Cana community


there are 3 phenos that i've seen. a green, a purple, and a pink.


----------



## subcool (Aug 31, 2018)

Brick Top said:


> You have to figure it's either another misguided SubCool groupie or someone connected to him just putting out a little free advertisement for what they want you to believe is the greatest thing since sliced bread when it's just another SubCool cross made with an F2 Space Queen that will result in multiple different phenotypes.
> 
> The advertising copy says:
> 
> ...


Seaching the data base for pictures this thread cracks me up
Plushberry went on to sell out world wide and try and buy a pack now hahahahaha

wonder what your up to these days still trolling me?

Sub


----------



## Ganjihad (Aug 31, 2018)

subcool said:


> Seaching the data base for pictures this thread cracks me up
> Plushberry went on to sell out world wide and try and buy a pack now hahahahaha
> 
> wonder what your up to these days still trolling me?
> ...


Wtf? Arent you supposed to be dead? I heard you were burned alive with a cankerous, cancer encrusted colon in a house fire.

Whats with the ultra redundant mz jill strains out there now?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 31, 2018)

subcool said:


> Seaching the data base for pictures this thread cracks me up
> Plushberry went on to sell out world wide and try and buy a pack now hahahahaha
> 
> wonder what your up to these days still trolling me?
> ...


Well, it seems 99% of the people in this thread had opinions on a strain they had never tried as well as plenty of opinions on a person they have never met, lol /smh Guess I will look elsewhere for info on plushberry.. I got a few packs of Starfighter x Plushberry I have had forever and need to get around to popping. Should be some awesome stuff.You have put out some godly gear over the years don't let the trolls get to you. Your Agent Orange is now a legend. I wish I could find some Jillybean seeds somewhere.


----------



## Shua1991 (Sep 1, 2018)

subcool said:


> Seaching the data base for pictures this thread cracks me up
> Plushberry went on to sell out world wide and try and buy a pack now hahahahaha
> 
> wonder what your up to these days still trolling me?
> ...


Hey sub, I'm doing a Grow soon with some Ace of Spades and Plushberry from the last seed run around 2017 from The Attitude . do you have any experience outcrossing either of these? If so what types traits did you notice passed on?


----------



## Shua1991 (Sep 1, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Well, it seems 99% of the people in this thread had opinions on a strain they had never tried as well as plenty of opinions on a person they have never met, lol /smh Guess I will look elsewhere for info on plushberry.. I got a few packs of Starfighter x Plushberry I have had forever and need to get around to popping. Should be some awesome stuff.You have put out some godly gear over the years don't let the trolls get to you. Your Agent Orange is now a legend. I wish I could find some Jillybean seeds somewhere.


this is my second go round using these plants, so seeing how it expresses itself in hybrids is pretty important to both of us. Ill grow the Plushberry, you grow the hybrid, we can compare notes on here. I plan on using a male of either Plushberry or Ace of Spades, in a hybrid with a sativa, so it'll be about a year before ill know which is best.


I hope I find a stable pink phenotype for headstash, I found one back around 2012 in 20 seeds, this time I got 40 seeds to double my odds


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 1, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> . I wish I could find some Jillybean seeds somewhere.


The first pollen chuck I ever did was jilly bean x jilly bean about 5 -6 years ago. Grew a few out, and found them to be flavorful - like all TGA - and B+ high. Haven't tried any since, but a couple of dozen have been in the fridge. No probs if you want a few.


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Sep 1, 2018)

PlushBerry was the first TGA strain I purchased back in 2011/12...along with Dairy Queen. 10 seeds each. Found this wonderful Kush keeper that smells like sweet grape berries. Very potent and will put you to sleep after eating everything in the fridge. I still have this pheno till this day. I've grown from many breeders and still to this day....I've found more keepers in TGA strains than I ever did with other companies. Just my opinion and experiences and I'm a nobody. Pulled this PB out this morning to go into dark....took a few quick pics just to show + the PB gravity keif, is fantastic!


----------



## HamNEggs (Sep 1, 2018)

The first seeds I grew were Plushberry crosses. I am still working my through all the crosses to Plushberry that he made. This was Santa Cruz Blue Dream x Plushberry. Professor called them Plushberry. Some tasty smoke. Every one of them had a great flavor and bag appeal. I really wish I could find some Plushberry seed for sure.


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 1, 2018)

subcool said:


> Seaching the data base for pictures this thread cracks me up
> Plushberry went on to sell out world wide and try and buy a pack now hahahahaha
> 
> wonder what your up to these days still trolling me?
> ...


subcool I have grew moor pot in my life then you will EVER GROW and every pack of your seeds where shit to me and who ever at that time was breading beans for you was a lost couse.just thought you mite wount to know.


----------

